# What do you think Husqvarna's best saw is?



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 27, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange: 

I apologize. With the Stihl thread, I had to. 


It a tough tie for me.... 372, 576, 346 - I like a ll three! 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 27, 2010)

For me it's the 371/2XP and the 385/90XP.

But it's like Stihl, most of their saws are the best.

You get mentions for the 262, 365, 288,2100/01,395,346 often through out AS history etc.

But personnel experiance will usually point out a few.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd have to say the 372xp, 
Then the 350
But i'm real fond of my 268se also.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 27, 2010)

Do they have one?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Do they have one?



Oh now Jacob, we kept the Stihl thread clean.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 27, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Do they have one?



I'll try not to take that personal


----------



## Country1 (Jan 27, 2010)

There ain't none....


----------



## SAW4FUN (Jan 27, 2010)

THREE SEVENTY TWO XP :jawdrop:


----------



## spacemule (Jan 27, 2010)

2100. Not that I've ever run a 2100.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 27, 2010)

Bandit 33cc or Wildthing, it's a toss up.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 27, 2010)

141,I have one in pouland green.


----------



## SAW4FUN (Jan 27, 2010)

Country1 said:


> None....



You must have got lost looking for the Stihl thread. lol


----------



## Country1 (Jan 27, 2010)

SAW4FUN said:


> You must have got lost looking for the Stihl thread. lol



Hahaaa you're right...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah well if Husky could vibrate like a Stihl, maybe they could satisfy others beyond wood cutters as well. :


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 27, 2010)

I do not remember the model number but it came with a 48" deck and a hydro-stat. Either that one or the one with the foot controls for speed/direction and the automatic bobbin winder. 

288 without the bobbin winder or cup holder.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 27, 2010)

Poulan Wild thing


----------



## Country1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Justsaws said:


> I do not remember the model number but it came with a 48" deck and a hydro-stat. Either that one or the one with the foot controls for speed/direction and the automatic bobbin winder.
> 
> 288 without the bobbin winder or cup holder.


----------



## the westspartan (Jan 27, 2010)

I like my 346XP a lot. I'm get'n kinda itchy for one of those 390XPs though.


----------



## brncreeper (Jan 27, 2010)

Pretty much all the husky pro models are awesome (346 and 372 are tops). The 350 was probably the overall best model to bridge the gap between professional and homeowner.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 27, 2010)

262 or 372..........


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 27, 2010)

nmurph said:


> 262 or 372..........



I agree with nmurph....I really like the ne346xp too.


Mike


----------



## JohnnyBoy1986 (Jan 27, 2010)

372XP 395XP

Top notch big displacement saws hands down over any 044/046 or 064/066. JMHO


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the 372 would probably win in a vote.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 27, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I think the 372 would probably win in a vote.



Hands down for sure.


----------



## the westspartan (Jan 27, 2010)

JohnnyBoy1986 said:


> 372XP 395XP
> 
> Top notch big displacement saws hands down over any 044/046 or 064/066. JMHO



To me the 395XP is a bit of a dinosaur with its outboard clutch, and lack of side chain tensioner. I like the power and displacement, but the weight and lack of refinement in its features makes me want a 390XP over it.


----------



## redfire312 (Jan 27, 2010)

don't forget, 272's kick butt as well


----------



## hoss (Jan 27, 2010)

2100, 3120, 77:in that order of the ones I have run.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 27, 2010)

3. 3120
2. 262
1. 346ne
all three are flippin' amazing saws.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 27, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> 3. *3120*
> 2. 262
> 1. 346ne
> all three are flippin' amazing saws.



A 3120...? Really?? 

I literally look at a 3120 like its one of the most primitive saws available today. To each his own I guess....

A big saw for a big guy!!


----------



## Dayto (Jan 27, 2010)

2100 BY FAR then 288XP , 272XP


----------



## wooddog (Jan 27, 2010)

262xp
254xp
242xp


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 27, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> A 3120...? Really??
> 
> I literally look at a 3120 like its one of the most primitive saws available today. To each his own I guess....
> 
> A big saw for a big guy!!



I ran Louie's (Banshee) 3120 with a 60" bar at Levi's (Breymeyerfam)GTG. You couldn't punch the smile off my face after....


----------



## Freehand (Jan 27, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> I'd have to say the 372xp,
> Then the 350
> But i'm real fond of my 268se also.



Oh yea,+1 on those 268's.....AWSOME firewood saws.....ah lurv mine


----------



## Ironbark (Jan 27, 2010)

372xp.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 27, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I apologize. With the Stihl thread, I had to.



Coppy Cat. :hmm3grin2orange: I have not ran too many, I ran my friends 372 and I was impressed. I think the 372 will be my first Husky.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jan 27, 2010)

For me it is a toss up between my 51 or the 55.
I like the weight and balance of the 51 but the 55 has more grunt. The third would be my Husky 36. Ideal light weight trimming and limbing saw, Ken


----------



## ronT2 (Jan 27, 2010)

The* Red *& *Black* ones.....


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 27, 2010)

so far the 346 is on top but I just got my 372, haven't been this excited since...well that's personal


----------



## madhatte (Jan 27, 2010)

372 is a great machine. I even like my Yugo 66.


----------



## MR4WD (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. I wouldn't say 3120. The 880's similar in power, but wins in clutching.

385/390's the bc west coast go to saw, so I'd have to nominate that as a close second.

Although the 372xpw (375) hasn't been around forever, but I'd have to nominate that as to husky's best saw.


----------



## cpr (Jan 27, 2010)

372, then 288. Haven't tried a 390 yet, but I'd like one.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 27, 2010)

All of the huskys that I've run hold a special place in my heart. But I would go 372xp for all around champ.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd go with the 242xp, same reason as somebody gave for the 200T in the other thread. There's just nothing that weighs less without having less power, or has more power without weighing more.


----------



## gallegosmike (Jan 27, 2010)

346xp-ne ( Will get one soon)

372xp and 372xpw ( Own both and love them)

385xp/390xp (Own a 385xp and the best big bore saw I've run)

395xpw (Will buy one used as a wood pile toy)


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 27, 2010)

If I had to guess..I'd say the 372, just from the ink it gets on here. Followed by the 346ne. But, I'll have to say 385xp, seein how thats the only Husky I have.
Doesn't dissapoint me in the least, for felling, bucking and milling!


Gregg,


----------



## crmyers (Jan 27, 2010)

The only one I own.


----------



## gallegosmike (Jan 27, 2010)

The 385xp is a great saw! 

I wish that trees in my neck of the woods were big enough to take the beast into the field and use it more often! I bucked up some large elm with it last summer. The torque that it has in stock form is impressive. Just imagine with a woods port how much torque it would have. I use my univent the most out of all my saws. It is all about chain speed, but with my 385xp. It is about dogging in and torque! Big bore saws rule! :monkey:


----------



## dan365husky (Jan 27, 2010)

I shure put a vote for the 365 special with big bore kit and walker style muffler. Its great fun with power to spare also the 353 is great. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2010)

There really are only 3 candidates; 262xpg, 346xpg and 372xpg.


My order is;

(1) 346xpg

(1 1/2) MS361W (it really is a Husky design - but the "blueprints" were stolen from the Husky factory by a suspect Beligian, and smuggled into Germany)

(2) 372xpg

(3) 262xpg.


----------



## ticat928 (Jan 27, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> A 3120...? Really??
> 
> I literally look at a 3120 like its one of the most primitive saws available today. To each his own I guess....
> 
> A big saw for a big guy!!




PRIMITIVE ???

Hey look there little fella, us "primitive" knuckle draggers like something that can be horsed with and not break apart in our hands

Am I funny or what?

If I could get a deal on one it would be in my stable now.

I was and still am looking for a well cared for or low use 372XP (even Craig's List in my area show them as $ 500.00), made more sense to buy a new Makita.

Seriously:a long bar will break the stud mounting bosses much more easily on modern lighter weight magnesium cased saw.

I like the idea of all that extra weight goes to locations on a saw that keep the bar studs from breaking out when yanking a 60" bar out of a pinch situation


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't have just one, my order is

1.) 288xp

2.) 372xp

3.) 268xp

Haven't got to run a 346xp yet but a 365 special with a big bore is scratchin at that top three of mine also


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jan 27, 2010)

346xp... throw away the stock fuel line though, it cracks faster than anything I have ever seen.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd say the 346, 359, 372 and the 385, but talk to me in another ten years, although with all the new fangled EPA stuff, they may be the best saws ever made, so hoard as many as you can. Lol
John


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 27, 2010)

For me? A 350, 261, and 372, because I have them. Now the 261 will eventually become a 262. But, my Sawinredneck inspired 350 is better than sex. Dremels came from the hand of God.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 27, 2010)

262xp, 346xp,372xp, and of course the M96 in 6.5X55.

The little 350 should get an honorable mention as well.
Tough little boogers!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2010)

spacemule said:


> 2100. Not that I've ever run a 2100.


 Cool, at least you didn't say 3120 lol
John


----------



## MR4WD (Jan 27, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I'd say the 346, 359, 372 and the 385, but talk to me in another ten years, although with all the new fangled EPA stuff, they may be the best saws ever made, so hoard as many as you can. Lol
> John



I like the 359 as well, but was half scared to mention it in this thread. I'm not sure if it's epic, but I sure like mine.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I'd say the 346, 359, 372 and the 385, but talk to me in another ten years, although with all the new fangled EPA stuff, they may be the best saws ever made, so hoard as many as you can. Lol
> John



The 359 and 385xp really shouldn't be on your list, when the 357xp and 390xp exist?????? 



Another thing, am I wrong that you just got a new Zama for a 346xp sent up there - or did I guess right?


----------



## artie__bc (Jan 27, 2010)

Model 1600 in .358 Norma Magnum

Oh saws! 2100 is the only Husky saw I ever wanted.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2010)

MR4WD said:


> I like the 359 as well, but was half scared to mention it in this thread. I'm not sure if it's epic, but I sure like mine.


 Ya, I hear ya 4WD, I got a 359 that EHP built and after at least 100 crds it still makes the trees piss their roots. lol It's light enough you can really wield it around.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The 359 and 385xp really shouldn't be on your list, when the 357xp and 390xp exist??????
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, am I wrong that you just got a new Zama for a 346xp sent up there - or did I guess right?



I sorta agree Sawtroll. The 357 is hard to beat, but I haven't tried the 390, but I heard it won't beat a good 385.
John


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 28, 2010)

The 61 Rancher, a do all saw and a 272XP. Those are my two favorites. I sold my 272, and missed it- so I bought another. Ahh CAD...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I sorta agree Sawtroll. The 357 is hard to beat, but I haven't tried the 390, but I heard it won't beat a good 385.
> John



There isn't that much difference between the 385 and the 390.

Why bother with the 372XP when you can have the 372XPW?

Get my drift?


----------



## Vibes (Jan 28, 2010)

That orange one.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 28, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> There isn't that much difference between the 385 and the 390.
> 
> Why bother with the 372XP when you can have the 372XPW?
> 
> Get my drift?


 I hear what you're saying, I have a 362 Special Sno Pro that could easily become a 372XPW.
John


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 28, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Oh now Jacob, we kept the Stihl thread clean.





stumpyshusky said:


> I'll try not to take that personal



lol, I own more Huskies than I do Stihls. For years my favorite saw was the 372XP, but now I think it's the 390XPW. The 395 is one bad mutha though, especially when built up. It's got that classic two-stroke growl like the dirt bikes of the '70's.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 28, 2010)

artie__bc said:


> Model 1600 in .358 Norma Magnum
> 
> Oh saws! 2100 is the only Husky saw I ever wanted.



I would prefere a Danish Schutz & Larsen in .358NM (basically the same design as the "original" Whetherby Magnum ones, they were made by S&L). 

The .358NM had a shorter and lighter case though.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> lol, I own more Huskies than I do Stihls. For years my favorite saw was the 372XP, but now I think it's the 390XPW. The 395 is one bad mutha though, especially when built up. It's got that classic two-stroke growl like the dirt bikes of the '70's.



It's cool mate. I know what your up to, lol. All in fun. Shame too many people take it so seriously.
Yeah the 385 in our hardwood was a bit tame, but with the very mild port on it ATM is a very welcome effort.
Dirt bikes of the 70's? Wish I still had that Maico MC250.
The 2stroke that put the biggest smile on my face was my 86 KX500 enduroized. Man that thing idling on the side stand used to intimidate a lot of riders, lol.
Yeah well the 100cc barrel is giving me a little headache with the timing no's.
Not sure which way to go with it.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 28, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> lol, I own more Huskies than I do Stihls. For years my favorite saw was the 372XP, but now I think it's the 390XPW. The 395 is one bad mutha though, especially when built up. It's got that classic two-stroke growl like the dirt bikes of the '70's.



Yup, agree with JJ I do!! 372 is great, probably the first saw I pick up, I love the 395, especially like JJ said, it sounds wicked ported, with lots of compression. I've had people comment on it asking why it sounds so different then any other saw, best sounding saw I own.


----------



## climber338 (Jan 28, 2010)

well i can only speak for the ones ive used. the 372 is awesome ive used it once and wow holy crap. I love my 338 xp. love my 340 in the tree and on the ground. Dads 455 rancher on the other hand its great for the first 20-30 minutes till its starts getting heavy. had an older stihl top handle but didn't like it as much as my 338. i have used a 361 and ended picking up my 340 after a few minutes. I guess that i just like the huskys more the those one that beg to be stolen. stihl me lol.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the 385 or 390 the best they just seem so right. The 395 is nice too it cuts real well in bigger hard woods and idont mind the design at all. yes i have stihls to but i like husky the best.The 576 is a smooth runing saw thats all i really know about that saw.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 28, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I would prefere a Danish Schutz & Larsen in .358NM (basically the same design as the "original" Whetherby Magnum ones, they were made by S&L).
> QUOTE]
> 
> On this we can agree for sure. I have one exactly as you mention. I'm a big fan of the .35 bore, the NM is a bad a$$ and with it in the S&L package, it's been great moose/bear medicine.


----------



## Freyboy23 (Jan 28, 2010)

My vote is the 372xpw!!


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 28, 2010)

385XP said:


> I like the 385 or 390 the best they just seem so right. The 395 is nice too it cuts real well in bigger hard woods and idont mind the design at all. yes i have stihls to but i like husky the best.The 576 is a smooth runing saw thats all i really know about that saw.



I agree! The 385xp is just right for me when cutting large wood, 30-36"
with 28" bar. When the wood gets smaller, the I usually use one of my 2 4000 Poulans, with 20&24" bars. But, in large trees the 385 is the right tool for job.
If I didn't do any milling, I would probably say the 372 would be best.

Funny thing, when I first got the 385, it had 24" bar. I was kinda dissapointed at first, guess I was expecting night & day difference in performance over my trusty 64cc Poulans. but it wasn't there.
After running many tanks of fuel through it, getting well broke-in and using larger bar. There is a Big difference now! Someday when $$ & guts come together, I might have one of the fine fellas on this site do a port job on it.

Its a great saw stock, in my opinion though.



Gregg,


----------



## Woodman 460 (Jan 30, 2010)

My vote would be on the Husqvarna 390xp! Great power and weight for a large saw. I'm very happy with mine!:rockn:


----------



## FarmTough (Jan 30, 2010)

Out of the few Husqvarna's I've had the pleasure of running my 372xpw still puts the biggest grin on my face.


----------



## Paul001 (Jan 30, 2010)

357, 262, 372 and the 3120.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 30, 2010)

Ported NE346XP,ported 371XP


----------



## Moss Man (Jan 30, 2010)

Of all the Huskys I took in in the last 12 months, the ported 262xp is the one I would part with last. Don't get me wrong though, everything has a price!


----------



## chad3 (Jan 30, 2010)

372 puts a smile on my face just about every time I run it. Its a very good running saw and just eats up the oaks that I feed it.
The 3125 is a beast! Started it up the other day for the first time in a while. It has just scary power and weight to boot. Haven't put it to any wood like I should, but I won't be carrying it anytime soon in the woods. I can't imagine the guys that would bring saws out day after day that weight much more than these.
Reading about the 390, wish it had a decomp (hey I'm a lightweight). I'll get a 90cc at some point very soon.


----------



## ticat928 (Jan 30, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> Of all the Huskys I took in in the last 12 months, the ported 262xp is the one I would part with last. Don't get me wrong though, everything has a price!



The 262 XP's have no emission tuning compromises in the porting or carburation: the widest flatest power band of any saw tested at DLG-e.V.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll put in a vote for the 262


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 31, 2010)

242xp and 262xp 

Simply put, nobody has made saws that can compare to either of them before or since.

the 242xp is a banshee of cutting lightness, 15,000rpm of fun, nimble cutting which requires and rewards a good operator.

The 262xp is a purebred tree fighter that punches above its weight division, sings such a strong tune and makes so many others seem either to slow or to fat. 

Ive got a few and had a few more pro saws, but these, as well as the 090, stand alone.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 31, 2010)

*These Two. . .*

NE346 XP and 372 XP!

Al


----------



## Moss Man (Jan 31, 2010)

nikocker said:


> NE346 XP and 372 XP!
> 
> Al



Now post up a photo of the saw that you actually cut wood with.Judging by their condition, those two have never seen a stick of wood! Very nice.


----------



## ticat928 (Jan 31, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> Now post up a photo of the saw that you actually cut wood with.Judging by their condition, those to have never seen a stick of wood! Very nice.






It is getting cold out here we want to be put back on the mantle

Ah, the pride and joy of owning fine tools,

You just have to remember their true purpose in life (they are tools)


----------



## nikocker (Jan 31, 2010)

*Ok*



Moss Man said:


> Now post up a photo of the saw that you actually cut wood with.Judging by their condition, those two have never seen a stick of wood! Very nice.



Here's the same 346XP with it's little bro the 435 just a few weeks ago.

Al


----------



## treeoperations (Jan 31, 2010)

my 350s get the #1 spot, my first one is 10 years old, i learnt with that saw, its had a absolute ass whipping, ive cut wood that most guys would be looking for a 80-90cc saw to use.

the damn thing still runs awesome, she does get bit grumpy but i dont mind shes done me well. the guys in the the saw shop want to morph her into a plastic 346 but i couldnt do that to it.

next fav is 365 it just howls and and i love the note she howls at.

my 385, is stock but pulls bloody hard, its had up to a 42inch bar on it for the special jobs and its not much slower then a 36. with a 22inch bar buried it absolutely flys through the wood.


as for the 372 replacement the 576, it will never replace a 372, i had a 576 on loan from saw shop for a month, and sorry it just doesnt compare to mates 372 in the power to weight ratio, its nicer to hold onto but its got no noticeable gain in power over 372 and its noticably heavier. i will say it felt to have a slight edge and i mean slight as in im not that sure it was any better at pulling a 28inch bar then the 372. but wearing 20inch bars the 372 wins hands down


----------



## spike60 (Jan 31, 2010)

My personal pick would be the 372, but I'll try answering this in the context of what preferences I see in the store from guys in this area. Not only what they're running, but how they talk about it vs. the saw that preceded it, or the model that followed it.

Overall it would be the 372 by a pretty good margin here. In large part because it covers a wider spectrum of the saw market than any other saw. From a guy who wants a serious personal use saw to pro loggers and tree service guys, the 372 is a real favorite around here. My best selling model every single year. Even guys who don't really need, or can't afford one say stuff like , "I'd really like to get one of them 372's" 

262's would get very few votes in this area. 60cc saws in general have never been popular around here, except for maybe the Jonsered 630. The target has always been what used to be called a "4 cube" size saw. Same mentality helps explain why the 357 has always been a sales dud: "Why not just get a 372". (In case you're wondering, MS361's are also rare around here. Obviously not because of the saw, but the size class)

For guys who have run them both, 9 out of 10 would pick a 346 over a 242. Yeah, RPM's are cool, but there's only so much you can do with 42 cc's before you have to set it down and reach for a bigger saw. A 346 is way more useful. It's a tie in small stuff, but run them in 12" white oak, and the 346 will flat out embarrass a 242.

But guys who ran 288's are by far the most passionate about them vs any other model, past or present. "that 288 was the best saw........" Those guys absolutely loved their 288's and not very many of them consider the 385 to have been a worthy successor. They don't even throw out their dead ones, hoping that at some point a nice donor will come along so they can rebuild them.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 31, 2010)

^^^^^^

Well said Spike! Learned me a bunch of info on that one!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 31, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Ported NE346XP,ported 371XP



Dude! Your saws are gonna set on fire!


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 31, 2010)

spike60 said:


> My personal pick would be the 372, but I'll try answering this in the context of what preferences I see in the store from guys in this area. Not only what they're running, but how they talk about it vs. the saw that preceded it, or the model that followed it.
> 
> Overall it would be the 372 by a pretty good margin here. In large part because it covers a wider spectrum of the saw market than any other saw. From a guy who wants a serious personal use saw to pro loggers and tree service guys, the 372 is a real favorite around here. My best selling model every single year. Even guys who don't really need, or can't afford one say stuff like , "I'd really like to get one of them 372's"
> 
> ...



I very much agree the 288 is the best saw ever. I have owned several and still do. i buy up all the old junkers i can for parts and get the earge to build a new one once in a while. I had a 385 several years back and was a decent saw but my 288 would out cut it so the 385 fould a new home. my 288's will always be near me even though I stray sometime's have never found another saw that I would trade my 288 off for.
jnl


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 31, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Dude! Your saws are gonna set on fire!



no, they started the fire


----------



## wanab (Jan 31, 2010)

is the 346 Husky's best saw?

we shall soon see...

stay tuned to this bat channel!


----------



## pbtree (Feb 9, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> I like my 346XP a lot. I'm get'n kinda itchy for one of those 390XPs though.



I do like the 390!


----------



## pbtree (Feb 9, 2010)

the westspartan said:


> To me the 395XP is a bit of a dinosaur with its outboard clutch, and lack of side chain tensioner. I like the power and displacement, but the weight and lack of refinement in its features makes me want a 390XP over it.



Same conclusion I came to when shopping...


----------



## pbtree (Feb 9, 2010)

Woodman 460 said:


> My vote would be on the Husqvarna 390xp! Great power and weight for a large saw. I'm very happy with mine!:rockn:



Bingo:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## MCW (Feb 9, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> A 3120...? Really??
> 
> I literally look at a 3120 like its one of the most primitive saws available today. To each his own I guess....
> 
> A big saw for a big guy!!



I agree mate and I own one. The 3120 is built for a purpose. That is to swing big bars in big wood or milling. It is a tough saw, way heavier that any other Husky (surprisingly heavier for those who have never picked one up before), and an absolute mechanical dinosaur. It shares very few modern improvements like the rest of the XP range and is right alongside it's stablemate the Stihl 880. They are both fun on paper or for limited use but trust me, that fun does not last with extended use - they are absolutely physically punishing.
I've used an 880 and the only improvement I see over a 3120 is an inboard clutch.
One bonus is that my 3120 has the 12,500rpm limit, not the 9,500rpm limit like I think the US has.

I own a 390XPG but haven't had enough time on it to say it's the best Husky ever but from what I've read it would be the 346XP, 372XP, and 390XP neck and neck depending on the application.


----------



## lamar_3704 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to say the 288 has my vote. I've got one that is the main saw I use and another I'm in the process of building. My dad also has 2 of these saws that he uses almost daily during firewood season. I continue looking for 288 parts saws so I can build more of them... It would be the last saw I'd ever sell.


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 9, 2010)

MCW said:


> I agree mate and I own one. The 3120 is built for a purpose. That is to swing big bars in big wood or milling. It is a tough saw, way heavier that any other Husky (surprisingly heavier for those who have never picked one up before), and an absolute mechanical dinosaur. It shares very few modern improvements like the rest of the XP range and is right alongside it's stablemate the Stihl 880. They are both fun on paper or for limited use but trust me, that fun does not last with extended use - they are absolutely physically punishing.
> I've used an 880 and the only improvement I see over a 3120 is an inboard clutch.
> One bonus is that my 3120 has the 12,500rpm limit, not the 9,500rpm limit like I think the US has.



I agree with above, the exception being regarding the outboard clutch, this feature is not what makes it a mechanical dinosaur.
If extra weight means it is a dinosaur, I will take it, weight is good to balance long bars and allow it to hold together in heavy use

The outboard clutch is an advantage when using 72" and 84" bars; the high chain tension / reaction forces puts less stress on the bearing, case, and crank since the bearing is closer in line with forces exerted on the rim sprocket.
The inboard clutch on the 390xp requires a much longer unsupported (cantilevered) crank snout which is a design that is less happy with the forces exerted by a very long bar.

I vote for the Husky 394 or 395xp outboard clutch saws as the best compromise for heavy duty use with very low fuel consumption compared to an 880.

The 100cc BB kit for $ 89.00 looks interesting


----------



## 385XP (Feb 9, 2010)

MCW said:


> I agree mate and I own one. The 3120 is built for a purpose. That is to swing big bars in big wood or milling. It is a tough saw, way heavier that any other Husky (surprisingly heavier for those who have never picked one up before), and an absolute mechanical dinosaur. It shares very few modern improvements like the rest of the XP range and is right alongside it's stablemate the Stihl 880. They are both fun on paper or for limited use but trust me, that fun does not last with extended use - they are absolutely physically punishing.
> I've used an 880 and the only improvement I see over a 3120 is an inboard clutch.
> One bonus is that my 3120 has the 12,500rpm limit, not the 9,500rpm limit like I think the US has.
> 
> I own a 390XPG but haven't had enough time on it to say it's the best Husky ever but from what I've read it would be the 346XP, 372XP, and 390XP neck and neck depending on the application.


I had anew 3120 and it sucked bad but the older one i had was a monster i wish i didnt sell it.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 9, 2010)

288xp is a great saw.......



I will always own at least 2 of them ...........





older 3120's are good too....
.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

*NO *other saw impresses me like the NE 346XP, reguardless of brand or size. Seriously! There are bigger and stronger saws out there for sure, but none that impress like the might 346.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 9, 2010)

04ultra said:


> 288xp is a great saw.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"At least 2", but how many do you have or have had at once? 

A lot of you guys are like some of the locals around here. Grabbing up 288 parts saws in an effort to keep what you have going and/or build your own. That kind of attitude says far more about how well a saw was really liked than guys just sitting around reminiscing.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 9, 2010)

For the most part,I think all modern day pro saws are equal, it's their operators that are not.
Someone who knows what they are doing with a stock 026 can cut alot more wood than a guy with a 385 who doesn't.
For most saw owners here, I think it's just a glorified hobby and probably just an extension of the ego. " I have an 066, therefore I am." kinda thing, but it's all good.

Gypo


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 9, 2010)

spike60 said:


> "At least 2", but how many do you have or have had at once?
> 
> A lot of you guys are like some of the locals around here. Grabbing up 288 parts saws in an effort to keep what you have going and/or build your own. That kind of attitude says far more about how well a saw was really liked than guys just sitting around reminiscing.



I have 5 runners 1 with 2 piece head and pipe and 6 parts saws.......




I guess Im good for a while !!!



.


----------



## MCW (Feb 9, 2010)

ticat928 said:


> I agree with above, the exception being regarding the outboard clutch, this feature is not what makes it a mechanical dinosaur.
> If extra weight means it is a dinosaur, I will take it, weight is good to balance long bars and allow it to hold together in heavy use



I wasn't referring to the 3120 being a dinosaur because of the outboard clutch, not at all. I just prefer inboard clutches.
They are built tough and as I mentioned are designed for exactly what you said. I like my 3120 just would prefer to drop a 60" tree with my 7900 and 32" bar instead of the 3120 with 60" bar


----------



## danrclem (Feb 9, 2010)

My vote would have to be for the 372. I have used mine a lot in the 2 1/2 years that I've had it. It has a lot of heart and it has done anything that I've asked from it as long as it has a sharp chain. 

I have had a 346 for a few months now but I don't have enough time on it to make a real good assessment about it. It may have had two tanks ran through it and it runs good but I know it's gonna get better. 

I have a 359 and it's kinda my stepchild saw. It's a good saw but I don't use it very much since it's not really the best saw for big stuff or small stuff.

I've been wanting to get a saw up around the 90cc size. Everybody raves about the 390s but they're a bit on the expensive side for a saw that I don't have to have. I've been reading about the 288s and this thread backs up what I've read about them. If I can find one for fairly cheap I might wind up with one of those too.


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 9, 2010)

danrclem said:


> My vote would have to be for the 372. I have used mine a lot in the 2 1/2 years that I've had it. It has a lot of heart and it has done anything that I've asked from it as long as it has a sharp chain.
> 
> I have had a 346 for a few months now but I don't have enough time on it to make a real good assessment about it. It may have had two tanks ran through it and it runs good but I know it's gonna get better.
> 
> ...



Craig's List had a 288 for $ 450.00 a week ago, no longer listed as of today in my area except a 3120 for a $ 1,000.00, this Add has been there for 3-weeks


----------



## teacherman (Feb 9, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I apologize. With the Stihl thread, I had to.
> 
> ...



Does Husqvarna make chainsaws? Wow. I'll be darned. I have a hand crank meat grinder made by them. I bet a chainsaw would chop meat a lot faster!  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Freehand (Feb 9, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Does Husqvarna make chainsaws? Wow. I'll be darned. I have a hand crank meat grinder made by them. I bet a chainsaw would chop meat a lot faster!  :greenchainsaw:



Yew pickin' fights there John?......Dem's fightin' werds......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Does Husqvarna make chainsaws? Wow. I'll be darned. I have a hand crank meat grinder made by them. I bet a chainsaw would chop meat a lot faster!  :greenchainsaw:



Meat grinders? I thought all they made was sewing machines!


----------



## teacherman (Feb 9, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Yew pickin' fights there John?......Dem's fightin' werds......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Naw, just foolin' around. I got to use a 346 last month, and it was pretty nice. I like the choke/throttle switch setup. Looks like the carb manifold is easier to service than the pro Stihls as well.


----------



## 385XP (Feb 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Meat grinders? I thought all they made was sewing machines!


Dont forget about them stihl vaccum cleaners. Ill bet they suck everything up just like the air filters on there saws.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 9, 2010)

385XP said:


> Dont forget about them stihl vaccum cleaners. Ill bet they suck everything up just like the air filters on there saws.



Reputedly they do suck......


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 9, 2010)

I yaiyaiyaiyai........


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 9, 2010)

And I was looking for a new 395...


----------



## Blazin (Feb 9, 2010)

This went off track a touch. LOL! The ones that keep cuttin are good, I got a 365 that's seen 20 full cord a year since '00 and is stout as the day it first hit wood and a 395 that likes big wood.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> For the most part,I think all modern day pro saws are equal, it's their operators that are not.
> Someone who knows what they are doing with a stock* 026 *can cut alot more wood than a guy with a 385 who doesn't.
> For most saw owners here, I think it's just a glorified hobby and probably just an extension of the ego. " I have an *066*, therefore I am." kinda thing, but it's all good.
> 
> Gypo



I was wondering when someone was going to mention some good saws.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DarkTimber (Feb 9, 2010)

Husky 44 and Husky 385


----------



## B_Turner (Feb 9, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> A 3120...? Really??
> 
> I literally look at a 3120 like its one of the most primitive saws available today. To each his own I guess....
> 
> A big saw for a big guy!!



I would rather run a 3120 (black coil and flywheel of course) over an 880 with out a doubt. Just as strong and so much smoother (and more repsonsive).

I have both. I do wish the 3120 had air injection, adjustable carb and around a 12k coil limit though.

Best husky, maybe 346ne.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 10, 2010)

B_Turner said:


> I would rather run a 3120 (black coil and flywheel of course) over an 880 with out a doubt. Just as strong and so much smoother (and more repsonsive).
> 
> I have both. I do wish the 3120 had air injection, adjustable carb and around a 12k coil limit though.
> 
> Best husky, maybe 346ne.



Turner, the 3120 stock is so limp wristed and nothing compared to the 088 Stihl.

The 3120 is majorly ratarded and nothing compared to the 088. The 3120 is born to rip itself apart, while the 088 will sell used twice as much as any 3120 ever will.Big Stihls rock, big huskys like 3120's rock themselves to death, so get an 088 and you won't be disapointed .
Gypo


----------



## teacherman (Feb 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Turner, the 3120 stock is so limp wristed and nothing compared to the 088 Stihl.
> 
> The 3120 is majorly ratarded and nothing compared to the 088. The 3120 is born to rip itself apart, while the 088 will sell used twice as much as any 3120 ever will.Big Stihls rock, big huskys like 3120's rock themselves to death, so get an 088 and you won't be disapointed .
> Gypo



majorly ratarded rep! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 10, 2010)

teacherman said:


> majorly ratarded rep! :hmm3grin2orange:


 Thanks Teacherman, you're gentleman. Gotta hate those 3120's. I met with a wrecker yard guy with 3120 404 goon saw and said my 346 would kick his butt.
I can't blame him that he didn't want to compete.
Gypo


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 10, 2010)

*best Husky?*

Well, I purchased my first chainsaw in 1974, it was a brand new Husky L65. I knew nothing about saws then other than Husky was a good brand. I purchased it to feed my brand new wood heater. I soon discovered that the saw was impractical for cutting smaller stuff, but I still used it regularly for bucking and felling. It's run well and hard for 30 years with only minor problems until a few years ago. Very likely, it needs new crank seals, I doubt if they're available anymore. Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm gonna do a pressure/vac test sometime and find out for sure. I'm sentimental about this saw and I'll never get rid of it, even if it doesn't run well, lots of memories and a few close calls when I was a newbie long ago. For me, the old L65 is the best Husky.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 10, 2010)

chuckwood said:


> Well, I purchased my first chainsaw in 1974, it was a brand new Husky L65. I knew nothing about saws then other than Husky was a good brand. I purchased it to feed my brand new wood heater. I soon discovered that the saw was impractical for cutting smaller stuff, but I still used it regularly for bucking and felling. It's run well and hard for 30 years with only minor problems until a few years ago. Very likely, it needs new crank seals, I doubt if they're available anymore. Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm gonna do a pressure/vac test sometime and find out for sure. I'm sentimental about this saw and I'll never get rid of it, even if it doesn't run well, lots of memories and a few close calls when I was a newbie long ago. For me, the old L65 is the best Husky.



Hey Chuck, you better trade that L65 in for a real saw. A 365 comes to mind. Don't wear that puppy out.
John


----------



## belgian (Feb 10, 2010)

chuckwood said:


> Well, I purchased my first chainsaw in 1974, it was a brand new Husky L65. I knew nothing about saws then other than Husky was a good brand. I purchased it to feed my brand new wood heater. I soon discovered that the saw was impractical for cutting smaller stuff, but I still used it regularly for bucking and felling. It's run well and hard for 30 years with only minor problems until a few years ago. Very likely, it needs new crank seals, I doubt if they're available anymore. Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm gonna do a pressure/vac test sometime and find out for sure. I'm sentimental about this saw and I'll never get rid of it, even if it doesn't run well, lots of memories and a few close calls when I was a newbie long ago. For me, the old L65 is the best Husky.



I have yet to meet a 65 owner who was not praising his trusty old 65. It was a great firewood saw in the seventies, and unlike many other huskies, plenty of them still cut wood today.


----------



## peter399 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> For the most part,I think all modern day pro saws are equal, it's their operators that are not. Someone who knows what they are doing with a stock 026 can cut alot more wood than a guy with a 385 who doesn't.
> For most saw owners here, I think it's just a glorified hobby and probably just an extension of the ego. " I have an 066, therefore I am." kinda thing, but it's all good.






2000ssm6 said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to mention some good saws.:hmm3grin2orange:



They have to wait for their hands to stop tingling from the vibes before they can write about their 026 and 066 saws.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the 372 so much I have two. I like my 395 but wished I would have got the 390 for the inboard clutch amongst other things. I like husky because I don't like gadgets on my saws like flippy caps and choke switch bs combo <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201D8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I like the 372 so much I have two. I like my 395 but wished I would have got the 390 for the inboard clutch amongst other things. I like husky because I don't like gadgets on my saws like flippy caps and choke switch bs combo <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000201D8.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



What do you know? You probably haven't run much more than 10,000 hours. Don't you think you should wait until its proven?


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, Ok, Ok, 20,000?


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> What do you know? You probably haven't run much more than 10,000 hours. Don't you think you should wait until its proven?



Lmao the sheer amount of cuts and the fact my hands are not numb proved it for me. I figure I am at least two years ahead in production than if I opted for a 440<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200A5.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I opted for a 440



Another great saw, you huskapullon guys are getting smart!


----------



## JT78 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm partial to my ported 359 but if I had to pick some favorites I would say the 346ne, the 2100, 288 and 390. It is just so hard to pick just one.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Rope, what about the 441?? Does that peak your interest a bit??

The 372 is definitely a legend. I'm just curious about what you would select if both of yours were down.


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm only a firewood and clearing kind of guy, definitely not a professional, but I have to go by what I reach for first (and most often) - 372XP. It's my go to saw. I haven't had the 394XP long enough to really critique it, but I can tell that unless it's big wood, it ain't gonna be my first pick (it wears a 28", 36", or 42" 3/8). The 372XP wears 20" or 30" 3/8. Good sharp chain, and I'm a happy camper. Weight is very agreeable to me. I'm a pretty big guy and while I like a 51 for trimming up a few limbs, I feel quite happy with a 372XP and a 20" bar to handle most anything up to big wood. When I have 30-36" oaks, to cut up, I'll have my 372XP (maybe my 272XP at times) and my 394XP. For lesser trees (<24") I'd probably not even break out the 394XP and just use the 372XP and 272XP with 20" bars. For less than 12", I'd probably just use the 51 and my Sachs-Dolmar 116si. 

All-around saw if I could only keep one? It would be my 372XP.


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 10, 2010)

*worn out*



Yukonsawman said:


> Hey Chuck, you better trade that L65 in for a real saw. A 365 comes to mind. Don't wear that puppy out.
> John



I'm afraid it might be already worn out. It'll run fine one minute, and lean the next, and lean when you run it in felling position, so it's officially retired for now. However, last year I found another one on ebay. The seller, (an arborist with good feedback) claimed it had been rebuilt but had an oiler problem. I got it for a low price, fixed the oiler with another basket case junk L65, and it runs great. It's a heavy saw for 64cc but I still use it from time to time, it's sort of a CAD thing, you know.


----------



## thomas72 (Feb 10, 2010)

I say the 2100. That saw is a brute in a compact package. Well engineered.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Hey Rope, what about the 441?? Does that peak your interest a bit??
> 
> The 372 is definitely a legend. I'm just curious about what you would select if both of yours were down.



If both were down I would open up a can on who ever filled my saws with fuel last lol. I would buy a new p&c for them of course! I mean I will likely rebuild them if they make it four more years and I do a complete build should get me through to retirement way I figure:monkey:


----------



## Burvol (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't reach for the 372 until you're hurt or have small wood under 22" on average. The 390 XP is such a good saw that can do so much more than a 372 with not much extra weight and is so well balanced. In proffesional cutting applications it's hard to pick up a 372 after running a 390, you come to rely on that power.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I don't reach for the 372 until you're hurt or have small wood under 22" on average. The 390 XP is such a good saw that can do so much more than a 372 with not much extra weight and is so well balanced. In proffesional cutting applications it's hard to pick up a 372 after running a 390, you come to rely on that power.



Keep rubbing it in I know I should of bought a 390 instead of the 395<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## 385XP (Feb 10, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I don't reach for the 372 until you're hurt or have small wood under 22" on average. The 390 XP is such a good saw that can do so much more than a 372 with not much extra weight and is so well balanced. In proffesional cutting applications it's hard to pick up a 372 after running a 390, you come to rely on that power.


I agree .I always thought they should make the 372 in pink becase its kind of a girl saw.lol


----------



## Burvol (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Keep rubbing it in I know I should of bought a 390 instead of the 395<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



No, it's a killer saw. I'm buying one this spring. Go get a 390 and have it built when your up on coin.  then...you'll have "the" set.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had good luck with all of my huskys even the little homeowner 350s have been great saws. I don’t think I could pick out just one. I really like the OE346xp for limbing, the 372xp for bucking and the 395xp is just excellent for felling and flushing. The 395xp is also great for bucking if you put a 24” bar on it and I used to limb a lot with a 371xp. I don’t own a 390xp…yet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

385XP said:


> I agree .I always thought they should make the 372 in pink becase its kind of a girl saw.lol



Lol if you ran my ported one you may think different it beats my 395 all day long in 30" stuff!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Keep rubbing it in I know I should of bought a 390 instead of the 395<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002041D.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Rope, is your 395 ported?


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 10, 2010)

This is why I LOVE this site. I get to hear from the pros, and make good decisions as a novice....without having to learn the hard way.


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Husky International Web site - good info*

My first pro saw choice a while back was a 372XP, however the Craig's list deal fell through

Attached I have some of the data I had pulled from the international site while researching my saw purchases.

Please note the 390Xp was tested with 404 chain (more vibration).

It appears the 288xp and 281xp and 365 are still in production and available outside of the US.

I understand for someone putting 8-hrs a day of time in with a saw the 365, 372, 576, 288, 390 would be preferable due to low vibe as part of the fatigue / comfort equation.

395, 3120 would not be the best constant use saws based on comfort, milling is another consideration


----------



## belgian (Feb 10, 2010)

that pdf file says 2007.....


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 10, 2010)

belgian said:


> that pdf file says 2007.....



Yes I noticed that as well, I generated that PDF from printing my screen.

Each page including the home page has that date, perhaps a copyright date for the web design / layout.


http://international.husqvarna.com/node1816.aspx?nid=68101


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 10, 2010)

peter399 said:


> They have to wait for their hands to stop tingling from the vibes before they can write about their 026 and 066 saws.


 Lol, ya I shouldn't really be mouthing off about the 3120, because I only used one once with a 16" bar to cut 80 cords, but it rattled apart on me, but that was in the 80's and I think every saw rattled apart on me to in those days. Lol
Here's the only other time I used the 3120.
Gypo

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zsFtECgfjdg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zsFtECgfjdg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Freehand (Feb 10, 2010)

Is that a pipe on that thing I see?Sounds wicked....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 10, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Is that a pipe on that thing I see?Sounds wicked....



Ya, it was a balls to the walls nitro saw with pipe. Just about threw me out of the cut! lol
Gypo


----------



## pwoller (Feb 10, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Ya, it was a balls to the walls nitro saw with pipe. Just about threw me out of the cut! lol
> Gypo




I'm guessing the rev limiter was changed out, that thing is fast.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe not the most spectacular statement, but I still think that the NE346xp is the one that stands out the most, above the competition!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 10, 2010)

pwoller said:


> I'm guessing the rev limiter was changed out, that thing is fast.



Ya, I believe the coil was replaced by one out of a 272.
Gypo


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 10, 2010)

I like my 3120 better than all my other husq'ies, including the recently stolen 372XP. [bummer] I can't say that I liked the 372 any better than my 365, either.

Nobody has mentioned the delightful little 357xp. Not a big saw, but what a champ for light, reliable power.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe not the most spectacular statement, but I still think that the NE346xp is the one that stands out the most, above the competition!



I know. I want to get one for Lindsey, she needs a new saw and also I can play with it too


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Rope, is your 395 ported?



No the 372 is.
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/ropensaddle/004-1.flv">

I was not quite dialed in here first tank and a half used up chain!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> No the 372 is.
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/ropensaddle/004-1.flv">
> 
> I was not quite dialed in here first tank and a half used up chain!



Looks great and also seems she could pull a 32"/8-pin well. I think you should have the 395 ported and see how ya like it. For big wood a ported 390 won't hang when compared. All depends on what ya want though. For felling with a 32", I love my 70cc Stihls. The powerhead's weight and a 32" RW bar just can't be beat for a combo imo. From running a ported 390, 395, and 660, the 660 was my favorite with the 395 coming in 2nd. Even though the 395 is heavy, she makes up for it in brute power. All of those saws were ported by different guys too, I can't pry the 660 off the owner though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Looks great and also seems she could pull a 32"/8-pin well. I think you should have the 395 ported and see how ya like it. For big wood a ported 390 won't hang when compared. All depends on what ya want though. For felling with a 32", I love my 70cc Stihls. The powerhead's weight and a 32" RW bar just can't be beat for a combo imo. From running a ported 390, 395, and 660, the 660 was my favorite with the 395 coming in 2nd. Even though the 395 is heavy, she makes up for it in brute power. All of those saws were ported by different guys too, I can't pry the 660 off the owner though.



The 24" on it seems to balance well, I have a 36" on the 395 for the big stuff like you see laying there but the 372 actually cut that one as I forgot the 395 that day. I will port it after it get a few hours on it probably only has 28 hours on her now lol


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 10, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> The 24" on it seems to balance well, I have a 36" on the 395 for the big stuff like you see laying there but the 372 actually cut that one as I forgot the 395 that day. I will port it after it get a few hours on it probably only has 28 hours on her now lol



Let me know when you get her ported, I'm sure you will be pleased.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 10, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> [bummer] I can't say that I liked the 372 any better than my 365, either.



The 365 is one of the most under rated saws out there, very impressive saws for the cc's.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 365 is one of the most under rated saws out there, very impressive saws for the cc's.



I have wore two out from brand new at my last job. They would of lasted longer but some of the hands were not careful and I was foreman which in line clearance, really just means scapegoat! They still lasted 8 years with people running them as a tiller unbelievable but true!!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 10, 2010)

That says a lot Rope. I still think the 372 is likely Husky's best saw ever, but the 365 is up there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> That says a lot Rope. I still think the 372 is likely Husky's best saw ever, but the 365 is up there.



I agree the 272 is worth mention as well all good saws no tellin what is coming with the epa stuff though. Prolly lower end trouble I will likely just keep building what I have.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Feb 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I agree the 272 is worth mention as well all good saws no tellin what is coming with the epa stuff though. Prolly lower end trouble I will likely just keep building what I have.



Hey Rope, how you been? Haven't seen much of you lately, hope all is well! We might not always see eye to eye but, you're a buddy. Give me a jingle from Garland County if you can.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Hey Rope, how you been? Haven't seen much of you lately, hope all is well! We might not always see eye to eye but, you're a buddy. Give me a jingle from Garland County if you can.


Garland county sends you this little jingle lol
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZW0-Cl100rc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZW0-Cl100rc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## teacherman (Feb 11, 2010)

So when did Husqvarna begin making chainsaws?

Is this some sort of specialty that arose to fill the niche created by the bikesaw movement? I remember they made motorcycles at one time...........

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand (Feb 11, 2010)

John's Stihl pickin' fights.....hmmmm:fart:


----------



## huskyhank (Feb 11, 2010)

*Husqvarna chainsaw history*

http://international.husqvarna.com/node1004.aspx


----------



## teacherman (Feb 11, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> http://international.husqvarna.com/node1004.aspx



That is a cool web page. The first ever automatic chain brake. Advanced anti-vibe and air filters that stay clean longer. The transition from full choke to high idle is a push of the thumb. Very nice.

What I noticed was that the first Husky saws had a more modern shape than other companies' offerings of the time. The overall shape has not changed much in 50 years. 

Husky saws are the same age as I am. Go figure. They still use Mahle cylinders on the pro saws. A lot going for them. 

I may end up with one pretty soon, if I don't watch it.......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

teacherman said:


> That is a cool web page. The first ever automatic chain brake. Advanced anti-vibe and air filters that stay clean longer. The transition from full choke to high idle is a push of the thumb. Very nice.
> 
> What I noticed was that the first Husky saws had a more modern shape than other companies' offerings of the time. The overall shape has not changed much in 50 years.
> 
> ...



You better watch out ,once you go orange you never go back<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020241.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 11, 2010)

I still can't find anything that indicates the horsepower and max no-load rpm on a 2100XP.


----------



## huskyhank (Feb 11, 2010)

Billy Jack said:


> I still can't find anything that indicates the horsepower and max no-load rpm on a 2100XP.



I don't know where to find that information but as a 2100 user I can tell you that it does not lack for power. Its a great powerful saw. A bit heavy but a great powerful saw with a big and well deserved reputation.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 11, 2010)

What saw should I get around 100 cc? smooth running is good.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> What saw should I get around 100 cc? smooth running is good.



390 395xp of course:monkey:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the 365 been good to me so far.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> 390 395xp of course:monkey:



I forgot what you told me the difference is...

How big is the 365?


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I forgot what you told me the difference is...
> 
> How big is the 365?



A hair smaller than the 372. The 390 has the inboard clutch and a few less cc's I would have to look the info back up for the exact differences. They are both nice saws though.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 11, 2010)

What are the pros and cons of inboard, outboard?


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

390 is 87.9 and 6.5 hp 395 is 93.6 and 7.1 hp


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> What are the pros and cons of inboard, outboard?



The inboard is like the one your 372 has easy to change the chain and bar on and if you get it stuck in a tree you can take bar nuts off and get powerhead out without cutting or breaking chain. The outboard is better for cooling and balance the way I understand it is a tossup. I like my 395 but the 390 or 385 looks so tempting lol.


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 11, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> I don't know where to find that information but as a 2100 user I can tell you that it does not lack for power. Its a great powerful saw. A bit heavy but a great powerful saw with a big and well deserved reputation.



Oh well, I'd still like to know although the 2100XP I was trying to obtain went to someone else who was more eager to spend the money.

I have a 394XP and have the 288 deflector/screen to do a muffler mod (but haven't yet). I was curious how the 2100XP compares to the 394XP. The 394 is truly all I'll ever need in power (7.1 hp stock), but a 2100/2101 has always been a saw I wanted to have.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You better watch out ,once you go orange you never go back<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020241.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Sick, sick, sick. I like my orange and white, and I certainly am not into mis-saw-genation.... :hmm3grin2orange:

Especially not with an orange Saw-minatrix..... :help:


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 11, 2010)

Billy Jack said:


> I still can't find anything that indicates the horsepower and max no-load rpm on a 2100XP.



Here is a link to the 2101 XP Owners Manual

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HO/HO1997/HO1997_1018559-97.pdf

Max RPM is 10,500 for setting the H-needle

This was a bygone era where the quality of 2-stroke oil was such that the above OM specifies 25:1 mix or 30W motor oil also 25:1 mix

No HP data, it would be just a little more than the 395XP say 7.3 to 7.6 HP

At over 23-lbs it is close to the 3120 in weight


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

Billy Jack said:


> Oh well, I'd still like to know although the 2100XP I was trying to obtain went to someone else who was more eager to spend the money.
> 
> I have a 394XP and have the 288 deflector/screen to do a muffler mod (but haven't yet). I was curious how the 2100XP compares to the 394XP. The 394 is truly all I'll ever need in power (7.1 hp stock), but a 2100/2101 has always been a saw I wanted to have.



Well I have the 2101 and a 395 both have good power but the edge goes to the 395. Mainly for ergonomics weight and it is near new lol. The 2101 is a torque monster though it is very hard to stop the chain on it you can really stand on it. It also seems to have a bigger fuel tank and will cut longer between tanks. The main drawback to mine is not chain brake and the recoil dawgs are screwy.


----------



## lamar_3704 (Feb 11, 2010)

The horsepower rating on the 2100 was 6.7 and the operating rpm at 8500. However I know that the governor can easily be disabled and you can get alot more than that out of them. 

The 2101 had the same power rating but was rated at 10,500 rpm.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Feb 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Garland county sends you this little jingle lol



Thanks brother Rope, good to know things are well. We both seem to be doing OK, at least compared to brother Charlie. Thanks for the video clip. However, he could not really ever play the fiddle as good as the devil, at least in Georgia.


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 4 372xp's and the first one was an 03' model before they changed the fuel and oil caps, and before the epa stepped on the balls again. Its the only saw Ive ever owned (out of over 40) that will start and run on the first pull after sitting any where from 2 weeks to 2 month. Even in the winter months. Next up is my 93' 394xp. Anybody ever run a 61 husky?


----------



## TommySaw (Feb 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> You better watch out ,once you go orange you never go back<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020241.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Greatest post of 2010 imo


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 12, 2010)

*What does this mean?*

It will take alot to unseat my trusty stihl 034 supers as my all time favorite go to saw. However, I haven't bought a new (to me) stihl in the last 8 purchases.


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I have the 2101 and a 395 both have good power but the edge goes to the 395. Mainly for ergonomics weight and it is near new lol. The 2101 is a torque monster though it is very hard to stop the chain on it you can really stand on it. It also seems to have a bigger fuel tank and will cut longer between tanks. The main drawback to mine is not chain brake and the recoil dawgs are screwy.



Thanks for the real world input, that means a lot. Sounds like my 394 is still a top dog in my kennel. If a good 2100/2101 w/chain brake becomes available again, I might still get one.


----------



## huskyhank (Feb 12, 2010)

ticat928 said:


> Here is a link to the 2101 XP Owners Manual
> 
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HO/HO1997/HO1997_1018559-97.pdf
> 
> ...



Yep, a 2100 is almost as heavy as a 3120 but a good bit smaller so it handles better. 

Husqvarna offered 50:1 oil when those saws were new. There were plenty of good 2-stroke oils then, the reference to mixing 25:1 you refer to is for "other" oils if you couldn't get the proper stuff. If you're running a 2100 it'll use 50:1 premix just like any new saw. I do run mine at 40:1 just like I do with a new saw.

.


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 12, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> Yep, a 2100 is almost as heavy as a 3120 but a good bit smaller so it handles better.
> 
> Husqvarna offered 50:1 oil when those saws were new. There were plenty of good 2-stroke oils then, the reference to mixing 25:1 you refer to is for "other" oils if you couldn't get the proper stuff. If you're running a 2100 it'll use 50:1 premix just like any new saw. I do run mine at 40:1 just like I do with a new saw.
> 
> .



What you are saying makes perfect sense to me.
It brings into question why there is no reference in the manual of a 50:1 mix only 25:1 see attached excerpt dealing with oil mix


----------



## MCW (Feb 13, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> Yep, a 2100 is almost as heavy as a 3120 but a good bit smaller so it handles better.
> 
> Husqvarna offered 50:1 oil when those saws were new. There were plenty of good 2-stroke oils then, the reference to mixing 25:1 you refer to is for "other" oils if you couldn't get the proper stuff. If you're running a 2100 it'll use 50:1 premix just like any new saw. I do run mine at 40:1 just like I do with a new saw.
> 
> .



The warranty on my 12 month old 3120 is void if I use anything other than 25:1 and have a failure. I'm sure it'll run 50:1 but I won't take any chances and have been running 30:1 and will continue to do so. Mineral 2 stroke tends to foul the plug at 30:1 so as in everything I now run full synthetic.


----------



## huskyhank (Feb 13, 2010)

MCW said:


> The warranty on my 12 month old 3120 is void if I use anything other than 25:1 and have a failure. I'm sure it'll run 50:1 but I won't take any chances and have been running 30:1 and will continue to do so. Mineral 2 stroke tends to foul the plug at 30:1 so as in everything I now run full synthetic.




Are you serious? I just broke mine in at 32:1 and now I'm back to 40:1. It was a bit nasty at 32:1 but 3 gallons later its running strong.


----------



## MCW (Feb 14, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> Are you serious? I just broke mine in at 32:1 and now I'm back to 40:1. It was a bit nasty at 32:1 but 3 gallons later its running strong.



I'm afraid so. Owner's manual say's 25:1 for any Husky over 80cc. Many people take this as a guide but in reality if your new >80cc Husky siezes up or something like that they more than likely will test the fuel and your warranty will be void if the oil ratio isn't as recommended. I'm certain 40:1 or 50:1 won't cause many problems, a lot of people here run that with no trouble, but Husky has to have a reason why larger saws should run a richer oil ratio. This has nothing to do with older oils as it is still outlined in their newest manuals. I'd love to know that reason


----------



## ticat928 (Feb 15, 2010)

MCW said:


> I'm afraid so. Owner's manual say's 25:1 for any Husky over 80cc. Many people take this as a guide but in reality if your new >80cc Husky siezes up or something like that they more than likely will test the fuel and your warranty will be void if the oil ratio isn't as recommended. I'm certain 40:1 or 50:1 won't cause many problems, a lot of people here run that with no trouble, but Husky has to have a reason why larger saws should run a richer oil ratio. This has nothing to do with older oils as it is still outlined in their newest manuals. I'd love to know that reason



That is a good question.

The answer could be a business decision not an engineering concern.

See attached Oleo-Mac 101 cc saw excerpt from manual.

25:1 oil ratio specified for a non-named quality 2-stroke oil (only)
100:1 ratio using their synthetic oil.


----------



## AOD (Feb 15, 2010)

Too many to choose, but a few goodies.

272XP
372XP
395XP
346XP
359
55

Maybe someday the 575/576AT will be on one of these lists.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 15, 2010)

MCW said:


> The warranty on my 12 month old 3120 is void if I use anything other than 25:1 and have a failure. I'm sure it'll run 50:1 but I won't take any chances and have been running 30:1 and will continue to do so. Mineral 2 stroke tends to foul the plug at 30:1 so as in everything I now run full synthetic.



MCW, they must not have any emission control in Ausie to make you run 25:1.
At this ratio, there may be a better chance of burning up the saw due to carbon build up, unless the saw was adjusted to max rpm specs and used WOT.

It would be pretty easy to get around the stupid warranty if it died at 50:1. You'd just have to pour some straight mix in the SP hole and some more in the tank! lol
Gypo


----------



## MCW (Feb 16, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> MCW, they must not have any emission control in Ausie to make you run 25:1.
> At this ratio, there may be a better chance of burning up the saw due to carbon build up, unless the saw was adjusted to max rpm specs and used WOT.
> 
> It would be pretty easy to get around the stupid warranty if it died at 50:1. You'd just have to pour some straight mix in the SP hole and some more in the tank! lol
> Gypo



Hi Gypo.
Yeah we're not as tight on emissions as you guys but gaining fast 
I agree 25:1 is probably too rich - with mineral oil fouling has been a problem with all my saws. I use good quality synthetic now. I will run 30:1 though as mentioned but continue to check the plug etc to see what sort of buildup occurs. Maybe one day I'll see a problem and run it on 35:1 or higher.
This saw does see hard work when I use it, always WOT as a rule.
I know how to fool the dealer re: fuel, but certainly not going to do that. Once this saw is out of warranty in about 10 months then I can do what I want with it. It's all new to me having to keep a service book on a chainsaw. The dealer put me in as a domestic user so I got 24 months warranty, if they classed me as commercial I'd only get 12 months.
Matt


----------



## almondgt (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't pick one Husky, need to pick 3. No specific order, mix n em up gets the job done 
262xp 346xp old version 266xp
20" bar 20" bar 24" bar



 :chainsawguy:


----------



## Yoopermike (Nov 21, 2010)

This seems like a loaded question to me " whats the best husky" imho the best saw period is ANY orange beast that has Husqvarna branded on it . but if I had to pick just one.. my 350 is my favorite.


----------



## Ambull (Nov 21, 2010)

MCW said:


> I'm afraid so. Owner's manual say's 25:1 for any Husky over 80cc. Many people take this as a guide but in reality if your new >80cc Husky siezes up or something like that they more than likely will test the fuel and your warranty will be void if the oil ratio isn't as recommended. I'm certain 40:1 or 50:1 won't cause many problems, a lot of people here run that with no trouble, but Husky has to have a reason why larger saws should run a richer oil ratio. This has nothing to do with older oils as it is still outlined in their newest manuals. I'd love to know that reason



I went to the Husqvarna website and pulled up all the pdf manuals for the big saws, and they all say 50:1. No mention of any other ratio.

Here is the manual for the 3120XP:

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HOUS/HOUS2010/HOUS2010_1153183-95.pdf


----------



## MCW (Nov 21, 2010)

Ambull said:


> I went to the Husqvarna website and pulled up all the pdf manuals for the big saws, and they all say 50:1. No mention of any other ratio.
> 
> Here is the manual for the 3120XP:
> 
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HOUS/HOUS2010/HOUS2010_1153183-95.pdf



You do realise that the US 3120's and the Australian 3120's are different? If I had a scanner I'd copy the manual I have to show you  It's clearly stated in the manual I have and my comment about voiding the warranty using leaner oil ratios is the real deal. I still have about 2 months warranty left.

Just checked the Australian Husqvarna website. Their latest 3120 manual says use 33:1 on saws over 80cc. I'm not as think as you dumb I am


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 21, 2010)

How do you aussies mix the gas? Does the oil come for liter equivalent?

Do you divide by 4?


----------



## MCW (Nov 21, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> How do you aussies mix the gas? Does the oil come for liter equivalent?
> 
> Do you divide by 4?



Hi Mate.
In Australia we tend to run volumes in litres. A US gallon is 3.78 litres per gallon. If anybody refers to gallons we tend to use Imperial gallons which from memory is 4.54 litres per gallon.
We all mix our own fuel  I run 50:1 on all my saws except the 3120 and always mix it in precise chemical mixing jugs. 100ml of oil to 5 litres of 98 octane (RON not MON) premium unleaded for 50:1. 

When buying containers of fuel or oil it is always per litre. Funnily enough most of the bar and chain oil we now buy if made overseas comes in 3.78 litre containers, or 1 US Gallon. They used to be just a plain old 4 or 5 litres.

Funnily enough your US gallon causes a lot of confusion as many Aussies still work out their car's fuel economy by miles per gallon. What they forget is that your miles per gallon in the states is different to our miles per gallon.


----------



## MCW (Nov 21, 2010)

Accidental double post deleted


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wood have to say the 395, 372 and 346.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 21, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Wood have to say the 395, 372 and 346.



I'll agree, but I think the 390 may have taken top spot.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I'll agree, but I think the 390 may have taken top spot.



I have only ran ported versions of both for a few cookies. The 395 was most powerful. I'd almost say the 395 had more power than my ported 660.:taped: The 390 was a nice one but not impressive against the 395/660. It does feel alot lighter than the 395 though.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 21, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> I have only ran ported versions of both for a few cookies. The 395 was most powerful. I'd almost say the 395 had more power than my ported 660.:taped: The 390 was a nice one but not impressive against the 395/660. It does feel alot lighter than the 395 though.



Ya, I totally agree, the weight is a big one. Lots of fallers around here have gone to the 390's. I've never run a 390 but really want to get one. I do like my 95's though!! They rock.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2010)

346 IMHO. I've owned, ported, or at least run quite a number of Huskys. My 346 is the only permanent resident. Even my 372 is going bye bye in a couple weeks.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2010)

I love the 372. Also the 346 is an awesome, saw. Have ran a 390 and was'nt that impressed. I'll take a 660 over a 390 I do believe.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2010)

I would say the 346 and the 372. The 372 is the best 70cc saw in the woods, but for some reason I still prefer running my 7900.

Are you really going to sell your 372 and keep that pos 440 Brad?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I would say the 346 and the 372. The 372 is the best 70cc saw in the woods, but for some reason I still prefer running my 7900.
> 
> Are you really going to sell your 372 and keep that pos 440 Brad?:hmm3grin2orange:



Sure thing. Just like you and the 7900, I prefer the 440/460, even if the 372 is faster.


----------



## OhioGregg (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd have to say this one. Its the only Husky I own 385xp 30"bar







Gregg,


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 21, 2010)

288xp is the best Husky !!!







.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Sure thing. Just like you and the 7900, I prefer the 440/460, even if the 372 is faster.



Maybe so but I'd never sell my 372! that's just blasphemous, at least both the 372 and 7900 are smoooooth.:notrolls2::deadhorse::yourock:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I'd have to say this one. Its the only Husky I own 385xp 30"bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic Gregg.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I love the 372. Also the 346 is an awesome, saw. Have ran a 390 and was'nt that impressed. I'll take a 660 over a 390 I do believe.



You can't really compare the two, 660 and 390. Now you can compare a 660 to a 395, and well, the 395 is a better saw.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 21, 2010)

372 is my FAV, but I love allot of saws. Hard to pick one, but if I had to it would be a 372.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 21, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I'd have to say this one. Its the only Husky I own 385xp 30"bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice red handle.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Now you can compare a 660 to a 395, and well, the 395 is a better saw.



What?????:jawdrop:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Sure thing. Just like you and the 7900, I prefer the 440/460, even if the 372 is faster.



Amen to that. Those 372s are nice but they never could replace a 044/440.


----------



## OPEM (Nov 21, 2010)

Country1 said:


> There ain't none....



OUCH!

Husky, with a few exceptions, are perhaps the most rounded of chainsaws brands on the planet today, and that's coming from a lover of Italian engineering.

You would have to throw in its twin, Jonsered too

The brushcutters are rubbish though, the Japanese brands kill them.

I find Stihl's ancient, and nothing special, the marketing guys are genius though, the 08's was a killer of'a unit and the only one i liked, none the less they have done the hard yards and i won't chit on there product.

Each to its own i suppose....

Cheers and beers!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2010)

parrisw said:


> You can't really compare the two, 660 and 390. Now you can compare a 660 to a 395, and well, the 395 is a better saw.



To each his own I guess. I knows it's faster, but I'm ot down with the outboard or the heft of the 395. Did'nt like the way it feels in my hands.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Did'nt like the way it feels in my hands.



Was it that "cinderblock with a bar and chain hanging off of it" feeling?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 21, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Amen to that. Those 372s are nice but they never could replace a 044/440.



Yes well which saw is still made today? well mostly.:yoyo:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yes well which saw is still made today? well mostly.:yoyo:



Sure ain't the orginal 372.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> What?????:jawdrop:



Ya, you know it, you even said yourself its more powerful.



Anthony_Va. said:


> To each his own I guess. I knows it's faster, but I'm ot down with the outboard or the heft of the 395. Did'nt like the way it feels in my hands.



faster, smoother, that's all I need. A bit more wieght, but when your running a 90cc+ saw, it isn't making that much of a difference. But lets not turn this into a pissing match, there is already enough going on. Start your own stihl thread if you want. This thread aint about them pos's.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Amen to that. Those 372s are nice but they never could replace a 044/440.



Sure they can.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya, you know it, you even said yourself its more powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> faster, smoother, that's all I need. A bit more wieght, but when your running a 90cc+ saw, it isn't making that much of a difference. But lets not turn this into a pissing match, there is already enough going on. Start your own stihl thread if you want. This thread aint about them pos's.



No need for me to start my own thread. No where did I compare any saw. I named the ones I like and dislike. 

SO I'll give you the last insult and say that I love the 372 and 346, once again. Is that okay with you?


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Amen to that. Those 372s are nice but they never could replace a 044/440.



Yup the 372 ain't no turtle thats for sure more like a mongoose!<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 22, 2010)

Husky has too many best saws so the list goes 39039538521012100288365372272346xp is the best saws ever produced





























































































.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I'll take a 660 over a 390 I do believe.





Anthony_Va. said:


> No where did I compare any saw.
> 
> SO I'll give you the last insult and say that I love the 372 and 346, once again. Is that okay with you?



I'm not telling you what to do. You did compare the two above, but I guess it doesn't really matter. Somehow the same lame argument shows up.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya, you know it, you even said yourself its more powerful.



A wee bit more power but alot of felt weight, don't forget that sucky clutch. The 660 is a better falling saw while the 395 could serve as a better landing/bucking saw. The 660 has not been equalled yet for power/weight. They tried with the 390.

Not going to start a pizzin match, will leave that to the 261 vs. 346 threads.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I'm not telling you what to do. You did compare the two above, but I guess it doesn't really matter. Somehow the same lame argument shows up.



So choosing the saw I prefer is comparing two saws? Oookay man. And yea, it don't matter, as I said before, to each his own. I agree, it's getting lame. Especially since I never called either one a POS.



> This thread aint about them pos's



I seen no need to compare the two, only mentioned the one I liked better. You're trying to make an argument out of something that did not even happen. Why is that, when you don't want a pissing match?


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> A wee bit more power but alot of felt weight, don't forget that sucky clutch. The 660 is a better falling saw while the 395 could serve as a better landing/bucking saw. The 660 has not been equalled yet for power/weight. They tried with the 390.
> 
> Not going to start a pizzin match, will leave that to the 261 vs. 346 threads.



ha ha. now your the expert on falling saws? Your just as bad as Sawtroll, commenting on chit you know nothing about. When did you become a logging expert?


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> So choosing the saw I prefer is comparing two saws? Oookay man. And yea, it don't matter, as I said before, to each his own. I agree, it's getting lame. Especially since I never called either one a POS.



Guy asks about husky saws. Then the blind faith Stihl fukers come in and start talking about why Stihl's are better.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Guy asks about husky saws. Then the blind faith Stihl fukers come in and start talking about why Stihl's are better.



 What about you, Mr. Husky? Calling me out for saying I preferred a 660 over a 390. Even after I gave props to the 372 and 346? Don't call me blind. You're blinders are so thick you need a prescription for them. Go orange or go home, right? Your the one popping out all the comparisons not me. 

Give it a break wah-baby. You still having 261 withdrawl or what? It'll get better with time.

You will never see me calling Stihl the "almighty". Everybody here knows that. Don't make assumptions if you don't know any better. I'll gladly take a 7900 or a 372 over a 440.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well there is a better saw than a 372...................................a ported BB 372!

That power to weight ratio covers a lot of bases!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> ha ha. now your the expert on falling saws? Your just as bad as Sawtroll, commenting on chit you know nothing about. When did you become a logging expert?



LOL, hit a nerve? It is well known the 395 is a cinderblock. Should I have called it a heavy, good for nothing, boat anchor, sun burnt POS?

Take a chill pill, relax. They are both great saws, should I mention that again? The lighter 660 is better to pack around all day, moving around tree to tree, IMO. And I have been called a logger. The term logger can be taken several ways. When I'm cutting for my buddies CSM, I play the logger role, 'cause nobody else wants to cut the big stuff. I run a saw, the Stihl 044 w/28" Oregon RW bar, like a pro. Soon to be a 28" Stihl RW.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Guy asks about husky saws. Then the blind faith Stihl fukers come in and start talking about why Stihl's are better.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Well there is a better saw than a 372...................................a ported BB 372!
> 
> That power to weight ratio covers a lot of bases!



No doubt! I used to be happy with stock saws. Then I ran a ported one.:jawdrop:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> What about you, Mr. Husky? Calling me out for saying I preferred a 660 over a 390. Even after I gave props to the 372 and 346? Don't call me blind. You're blinders are so thick you need a prescription for them. Go orange or go home, right? Your the one popping out all the comparisons not me.
> 
> Give it a break wah-baby. You still having 261 withdrawl or what? It'll get better with time.
> 
> You will never see me calling Stihl the "almighty". Everybody here knows that. Don't make assumptions if you don't know any better. I'll gladly take a 7900 or a 372 over a 440.



Called you out? Really. I'll tell ya, I dont' have husky blinders on, I never have and never will, I've had, and still have plenty of stihls, maybe even more then you've had. 

261 withdrawl? really, I unsubscribed to that thread long ago, stupidest thing I ever seen.

Its ok, you'll get over me soon.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, hit a nerve?



Nope ha ha. I think I struck one with your boy Anthony VA


----------



## MO-Iron (Nov 22, 2010)

I will go with 1. 262XP
2. Non-cat 346XP
3. 372XP

MO-Iron


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Called you out? Really. I'll tell ya, I dont' have husky blinders on, I never have and never will, I've had, and still have plenty of stihls, maybe even more then you've had.
> 
> 261 withdrawl? really, I unsubscribed to that thread long ago, stupidest thing I ever seen.
> 
> Its ok, you'll get over me soon.



Probably way before you get over me. :notrolls2:

I'm sure you have more saws then me genious, I only have three. Yea you called me out just like you do everybody else on here who's opinion differs with yours. Truth is, I mentioned I liked a 660 over a 390 and that chapped your little hiney. Then you went on about the 20 reasons why I should not compare the 390 to the 660 and how much cooler the 395 was, etc. 
You should'nt call someone a fanboy without cause. I have always treated all brands equal on here.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Nope ha ha. I think I struck one with your boy Anthony VA



LMAO, I think all of the post speak for themselves.:notrolls2:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Probably way before you get over me. :notrolls2:
> 
> I'm sure you have more saws then me genious, I only have three. Yea you called me out just like you do everybody else on here who's opinion differs with yours. Truth is, I mentioned I liked a 660 over a 390 and that chapped your little hiney. Then you went on about the 20 reasons why I should not compare the 390 to the 660 and how much cooler the 395 was, etc.
> You should'nt call someone a fanboy without cause. I have always treated all brands equal on here.



Dude? you really that stupid? I gave 20 reasons why you should not compare? Ok, show me the 20? All I said was you can't really compare the 2 of them, is that so hard to take? Now I call everybody out on here? Yup, I guess you are that stupid. Why don't you show me a few examples? And fighting with 2K doesn't count, been doing that a long time, all in fun. So anyway, cary on with all your false accusations.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> You can't really compare the two, 660 and 390. Now you can compare a 660 to a 395, and well, the 395 is a better saw.



Gee would you look at that. Yep! I can count 20 reasons there! LOL. 

See what you got yourself in a knot about? Seems like your the one calling me out, I can't have my opinion now? LOL.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

Stupid? Wow, you breaking out the big words now eh?

Dude, it all boils down to me stating that I liked a 660 a little more than a 390 and you did'nt like that. I never once made any comparisons as to why I make that choice. Then you called me a "blind faith Stihl fuker" and stupid. 

It's all good on this end fellow. I guess, "sticks and stones will break my bones, but words will never hurt me" is the saying that comes to mind.

Have some rep, use what you want and I'll do the same. IMO, you wanted to give your opinion, and did'nt like mine too much. So a third time, I'll say "to each his own", count em.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> You can't really compare the two, 660 and 390. Now you can compare a 660 to a 395, and well, the 395 is a better saw.






Anthony_Va. said:


> Stupid? Wow, you breaking out the big words now eh?
> 
> Dude, it all boils down to me stating that I liked a 660 a little more than a 390 and you did'nt like that. I never once made any comparisons as to why I make that choice. Then you called me a "blind faith Stihl fuker" and stupid.
> 
> ...



Look at what I said, I quoted it above so its easy for you. How do you get that I did not like your opinion from what I said? I was stating that you can't compare the 660 to 390? The way I see it you didn't like that.

Why are you avoiding the rest of my questions? When you say I call out other members when I don't like their opinion? And where is all these 20 reasons I gave? Show me some examples please? Or are you a liar?


----------



## parrisw (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyway dude. I'm done, been fun. Now I'm getting tired. 
I'd rep ya, but I'm out!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Look at what I said, I quoted it above so its easy for you. How do you get that I did not like your opinion from what I said? I was stating that you can't compare the 660 to 390? The way I see it you didn't like that.
> 
> Why are you avoiding the rest of my questions? When you say I call out other members when I don't like their opinion? And where is all these 20 reasons I gave? Show me some examples please? Or are you a liar?



I think anyone who reads that post would know I was exxagerating. You know it too, you just have to try to use any little thing to make a moot point. Calling me a blind faith Stihl fuker tells me you did'nt like my opinion. You obliously have to get the last word in, so I'll go to bed after this post to let you do that. You racked off a few reasons why you thought a 395 is better, not 20 but a few. Sorry no one exxagerates where your from. You're too much man. Even after you told me I compared the 390 to the 660 and gave your opinion on why the 395 is superior, I said to each his own. 
To each his own mean that you run what you run, and I'll do the same. Can you figure that part out?
Okay, then either drop it, or keep looking like a big baby, it's up to you. I have already tried to end it with my last post. I know babies always have to have the last word so you get right to it. 
It's easy to call someone "stupid" "liar" behind your little screen aint it? I never went to name calling, you did. Shows me alot about you. 
Have yourself a fantastic night bud. Out.



> Start your own stihl thread if you want. This thread aint about them pos's



Sounds like a response from someone who really enjoyed my opinion, eh?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Anyway dude. I'm done, been fun. Now I'm getting tired.
> I'd rep ya, but I'm out!



Yea me too, been real man. Gotta get up too early to be up this damn late.


----------



## tundraotto (Nov 22, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> For the most part,I think all modern day pro saws are equal, it's their operators that are not.
> Someone who knows what they are doing with a stock 026 can cut alot more wood than a guy with a 385 who doesn't.
> For most saw owners here, I think it's just a glorified hobby and probably just an extension of the ego. " I have an 066, therefore I am." kinda thing, but it's all good.
> 
> Gypo



AMEN...I am glad to see GYPO still knows his ####.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 22, 2010)

Where you been tundraotto? I still remember that avatar you had.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 22, 2010)

Whats funny is to see people call the 395 a cinder block, boat anchor etc,etc,
but at the gtg i had, when i had both saws the 395 and 660 i could feel hardly any weight difference and that with a 28" on the 395 and a 25" on the 660. I feel that it was the weight of the stihl bar. and i was using the narrow nose one at that. before i got the narrow nose bar,i had the regular width bar and it was a cinder block! I remember takin that thing back. and i also remember commenting in that thread about the weight of both saws and that I couldnt feel any/much difference between the two. Now im no expert, thats just my opinion.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 22, 2010)

Huskys best saw is a 372. :monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 22, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Huskys best saw is a 372. :monkey:



Their best saw is a 346 that cuts like a 372:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2010)

MCW said:


> Hi Gypo.
> Yeah we're not as tight on emissions as you guys but gaining fast
> I agree 25:1 is probably too rich - with mineral oil fouling has been a problem with all my saws. I use good quality synthetic now. .....




The fuel to air mix will actually be *leaner* with more oil, as it displaces fuel. You can of course get around that with adjusting the carb richer.

Then there is the carbon buildup that you (or the saw don't really want...


----------



## IMODSAWS (Nov 22, 2010)

Husky 288s'


----------



## sunfish (Nov 22, 2010)

Every reply here will be a personal preference and/or an opinion.

My choice is the 346xp. I'm also going to put the OE ahead of the NE, for now.
When my NE has 10+ tanks through it, I might change my mind.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 22, 2010)

Husqvarna's Best 3 saw Combo would be a 254xp, 262xp, and 272xp with 16" 20" and 24" bars.


----------



## weimedog (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know much about Husqvarna's..only have a couple. But for me the best one out of the ones I have lived with is the 455. (Ones I've spent time using: 61 Rancher(mine), 272XP(work), 365SP (mine), 371XP(work & mine), 455(mine), 440(mine), 357XP(work), 351(mine))

Starts & Cuts in Hot or (very) cold weather. Plastic so it can sit on the garage floor or sit for extended period in my tractor. Cheap 2 buy (Mine cost $150 bucks) Cheap 2 keep...doesn't use much fuel...Has compression release..(I never need it), has primer bulb (I always use it)....& husky funky multi function choke/on off/ high idle switch! What more could the average person want?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2010)

weimedog said:


> ........ husky funky multi function choke/on off/ high idle switch! What more could the average person want?



That switch/choke sysem is just great, and almost impossible to make mistakes with!


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 22, 2010)

IMO:

Husky 272 (Ole faithful, never has let me down)
Husky 385 (Still new and shiny, sounds great, cuts great, time will tell if it is as good or better than my 272)


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 22, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> IMO:
> 
> Husky 272 (Ole faithful, never has let me down)
> Husky 385 (Still new and shiny, sounds great, cuts great, time will tell if it is as good or better than my 272)



I bet that 385 is a real Cadillac.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 22, 2010)

I would really like to find a nice 288. But i guess everyone else would too....


----------



## ChrisF (Nov 22, 2010)

The best husqvarna saw ever is... a Jonsered!


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 22, 2010)

ChrisF said:


> The best husqvarna saw ever is... a Jonsered!



+1! Good one Chris!:yourock:


----------



## Traefaelderen (Nov 22, 2010)

Good point Chris, ha ha!

Jonsered is perfekt for træfældning /logging.............................Not!


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 22, 2010)

heres my 2 cents worth.....the 372xpw


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 22, 2010)

Crap, I missed out on 19 pages of Stihl bashing!!!!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 22, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> No doubt! I used to be happy with stock saws. Then I ran a ported one.:jawdrop:



Oh yeah, it's very addictive! Even my brushcutter has a muffler mod.....for now!


----------



## tundraotto (Dec 2, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Where you been tundraotto? I still remember that avatar you had.



This that and the other - I guess someone cleaned house here - maybe for the better hahah!

Snelling is right...

346xp weight and 372xp like cutting would be and ideal....and from what I still hear after alll these years is that the 346xp is one of the best saws to taking mods...heck you may be close to the ideal - well, almost!:chainsawguy:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 2, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> *What do you think Husqvarna's best saw is?*



The one that cuts wood?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the 560xp qualifies best at the moment.....


----------



## paccity (Dec 2, 2010)

my only husky, old rancher 44 practica, had for ever, always starts , most neglected saw i have ever owned. even after laying in the back of truck covered in snow for a week or two. not the biggest or baddest. but allways works. if it ever quits i'll fix it just because.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 2, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I think the 560xp qualifies best at the moment.....


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 2, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> I would really like to find a nice 288. But i guess everyone else would too....




Nope, had 3, sold 2, traded 3rd for new Stihl BR600



TT


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 2, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Nope, had 3, sold 2, traded 3rd for new Stihl BR600
> 
> 
> 
> TT



What didnt you like about them. I ask only because some consider it one of the best ever.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 2, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> What didnt you like about them. I ask only because some consider it one of the best ever.




Really have nothing bad to say about 288's engine.
They are a good running saw!

But they all would have bad AV mounts when I got them.
I don't like OB clutches or front chain adjusters.
And I went to all Stihl saws, I like that all Stihl pro saws
use same bar and chains, sands the big mount saws 076,880,090 
and such. Know you Husky guys don't but I like the one control switch.
Just boils down to lot of little things I like about Stihls over Huskys.

One last thing, we really have no good Husky dealer support here.
One just closed shop other is a dirty nasty little place that
sells more vacuum cleaners than saws. But I have to drive
more than I would like to get to a good Stihl dealer.
One is never open other has a name for as a crook.
Am not calling him one my self as he has never cheated me.
But he gets $24 for 24" chain and dealer I use gets $19.50
for same chain.




TT


----------



## spike60 (Dec 2, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Really have nothing bad to say about 288's engine.
> They are a good running saw!
> 
> But they all would have bad AV mounts when I got them.
> ...



Honest opinon about personal preference without being insulting or arrogant.


----------



## The Count (Dec 2, 2010)

don`t have the patience to read 300 posts. in the end, have you decided? what`s the best Husqvarna?
shouldn`t anyone make a poll about it ?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 2, 2010)

The Count said:


> don`t have the patience to read 300 posts. in the end, have you decided? what`s the best Husqvarna?
> shouldn`t anyone make a poll about it ?



Easy. 346xp and 372xp. A poll would put these two on the top.


----------



## mfox (Dec 2, 2010)

The one that cuts your wood and keeps you warm. As long as it is not one of the re-badged Poulan cheapies.


----------



## The Count (Dec 2, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Easy. 346xp and 372xp. A poll would put these two on the top.



I believe. hillbilly22 would say 372 XPW.
I have contacted today my uncle to send me the 346 XP. I hope he finds one without trio or e-tech.
I guess that having an 340 would make more sense to get the 372 XPG hillbilly22 told me about.....still 346 seem better choice for all-around saw.
especially when you don`t get too many mammoth trees to cut.
cheers


----------



## sunfish (Dec 2, 2010)

The Count said:


> I believe. hillbilly22 would say 372 XPW.
> I have contacted today my uncle to send me the 346 XP. I hope he finds one without trio or e-tech.
> I guess that having an 340 would make more sense to get the 372 XPG hillbilly22 told me about.....still 346 seem better choice for all-around saw.
> especially when you don`t get too many mammoth trees to cut.
> cheers



You will not be sorry. If I could only have one saw, that is the one! umpkin2:


----------



## The Count (Dec 2, 2010)

I kinda hopes he finds a pure 346 XP soon although being from Arizona i was wondering if they have any trees....Stihl has a strong dealer over there (Arizona Machinery)
hope Husky are there too with good saws.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 2, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Really have nothing bad to say about 288's engine.
> They are a good running saw!
> 
> But they all would have bad AV mounts when I got them.
> ...



Cool. Personal preference is everyhting really. I thought it may have had something to do with the way it ran. But ya know Im partial to the inboard clutches too, from what little ive ran of both of em. Shoot, either way Stihlor Husqvarna you really cant go wrong.


----------



## barnumb (Dec 2, 2010)

254xp 372xp


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 2, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Honest opinon about personal preference without being insulting or arrogant.



Spike,

Thanks, I do *really appreciate *that!




TT


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 2, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Honest opinon about personal preference without being insulting or arrogant.



+1. I got to run a 288 at the last GTG, was a nice saw. Got me wondering why they replaced it. Must of had some new AV mounts, didn't feel bad at all.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 2, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> +1. I got to run a 288 at the last GTG, was a nice saw. Got me wondering why they replaced it. Must of had some new AV mounts, didn't feel bad at all.



Ya I don't find the 288 bad at all for AV, stiffer then spring AV, but still good. You just got to fix it if its broke that's all.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 2, 2010)

I wander what year they took the 288 out of production?


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 3, 2010)

They replaced the 288 with the 385 which is superior in everything but power... 288 has a little more oomph.. I like the 288 over the 394.. Although of course the 394/5 has more power and better antivibe. The 288 just feels great. fairly light with plenty of power.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> I would really like to find a nice 288. But i guess everyone else would too....



Not to rub it in, but I just picked up my 5th one in the last month on monday.:monkey: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## The Count (Dec 3, 2010)

how about the Husky X-torq and Stihl double cycle pre heated stuff that saves fuel ?
are the new generation better ?
anyone in possession of 576 let`s say and xx2 from Stihl ? (or xx1)


----------



## prentice110 (Dec 3, 2010)

Was the 288 from the mid 80s? Was there a 298? We had one when I was a kid I think. It took 3-4 people to start. 2 to hold it down and one to pull the rope! It blew up in 93 thats how I got my 394xp. Ok, lets hear what you think is Huskys WORST saw. I have a 1997 55 that the muffler wont stay on for chit. Other than that its ok.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 3, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> Not to rub it in, but I just picked up my 5th one in the last month on monday.:monkey: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Dang. You got the hook up on the 288!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 3, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> Not to rub it in, but I just picked up my 5th one in the last month on monday.:monkey: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Seems to be a bumch of old 288s' in south east Mo...


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 3, 2010)

Yet to be made,there durability leaves a bit to be desired.

I own 6x365 specials and 1x346xp had various others over the years.

Bang for buck its the 365


----------



## weimedog (Dec 3, 2010)

a_lopa said:


> I own 6x365 specials and 1x346xp had various others over the years.
> 
> Bang for buck its the 365



I like the two 365's I have. Both for the performance and for the build & CAD related opportunities.This sort of brings me back to the whole 268/272 vs. 365/372 discussion. My stock 365 is like my mildly modded 272 with less vibration, better filtration, and easier to clean...and my 365/372 hybrid is quite a bit more saw than any "work/woods" 272 I've ever run (Although MotoMedik is trying to change that). And the 365's are just as easy to take apart & work on as the older chassis.

(BTW that 372 X-torq is better than expected! Wonder when a Jred version becomes available?)(Still like my trusty 455 for all around farm life! One resides full time on the back of the utility tractor)


----------



## The Count (Dec 3, 2010)

weimedog said:


> I like the two I have. Both for the performance and for the build & CAD related opportunities vs. spending a couple of hundred more for the 372's...(although that X-torq version is better than expected! Wonder when a Jred version becomes available?)(Still like my trusty 455 for all around farm life!)



witch x-torq version ? 570 or 576 XP ?


----------



## weimedog (Dec 3, 2010)

The Count said:


> witch x-torq version ? 570 or 576 XP ?



The new "Demo" 372 X-Torq I had a chance to try.

I also want to caution you that I have only "demo" experience with the 560, 576, and X-torq version of the 372! 

I am referencing The older 371/372's when comparing the 365 to the bigger saws on this chassis in this discussion. PLease understand the stock 372 is more saw than a 365..no question about it! The 372 X-torq I ran is quite the saw and may tilt the equation as time goes on. Remember this is a "best" discussion which includes concepts like reliability & durability...there really isn't enough time to put the new 560 which isn't even on the market yet and X-torq version of the 372 and even the 576 auto tune into this discussion in my mind. They are stilll "potential" heirs to the throne! I'm certain "spec" sheet types might want to but really it takes years to get a complete picture of how a saw performs in its intended environment. Its funny the love hate relationship Husqvarna customers have with the 575. I don't know a thing about them! I do know all here say they are terrible and heavy to boot! Conversely my logger neighbor loves his to death and doesn't want to give it up for a new saw..just rebuilt his 575 vs. buy new (and one of his 371's as well).


----------



## terry2tmd (May 29, 2011)

My all time favorite Husky Is the 2100/2101, but they are becoming collectors more then users. My favorite and the one that always seems to find itself in the truck headed for a job is my 288xp, I had a lite versoin of it but that got backed over by a truck(long story) my current version is the replacement of that. I like the 372xp alot but so does everyone else, and they are priced appropriately, truth is though on the older 288's they don't weigh all that much more then the 372's, and do generate a bit more torque. 
My least favorite Husky, you are gonna laugh, is the 385xp basically a 288 that got fat. For the weight, might as well be a 395, without the power.


----------



## SawTroll (May 29, 2011)

terry2tmd said:


> My all time favorite Husky Is the 2100/2101, but they are becoming collectors more then users. My favorite and the one that always seems to find itself in the truck headed for a job is my 288xp, I had a lite versoin of it but that got backed over by a truck(long story) my current version is the replacement of that. I like the 372xp alot but so does everyone else, and they are priced appropriately, truth is though on the older 288's they don't weigh all that much more then the 372's, and do generate a bit more torque.
> My least favorite Husky, you are gonna laugh, is the 385xp basically a 288 that got fat. For the weight, might as well be a 395, without the power.



Somehow, you managed to get all your statements about weights wrong - not a single one is even close to true........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sachsmo (May 29, 2011)

Trolls favorite Husky is the 359!


----------



## REJ2 (May 29, 2011)

I'm just glad they make more than one saw!! Subjective? Objective? Reflective? I own three, one gets used the most, the other two mostly sit, so they should by default last longer but that doesnt in my book make them the best. Bang for the buck, all the power i need for what i cut, parts availability for years to come, the winner to ME at least is the 365. Husky ought to give me one for all the drum banging i've done for them!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChrisF (May 29, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Trolls favorite Husky is the 359!


 
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Warped5 (May 29, 2011)

MY 350! 

(Subject to chance at any moment.)


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (May 29, 2011)

sachsmo said:


> Trolls favorite Husky is the 359!



:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 29, 2011)

Old arsed Husky threads keep coming back. :msp_sneaky:

Just give me a 372xp and shut up.


----------



## SawTroll (May 29, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Old arsed Husky threads keep coming back. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Just give me a 372xp and shut up.



That one is a good candidate, but my favourite is the 346xp. :msp_smile:


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 29, 2011)

Well, How bout the worst Husky pro saw, and why? opcorn::beer:


----------



## ChrisF (May 29, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well, How bout the worst Husky pro saw, and why? opcorn::beer:


 
560/562XP, cause it should be out but isn't! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (May 29, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well, How bout the worst Husky pro saw, and why? opcorn::beer:



570, as it doesn't deserve that designation at all, because of the excessive weight for the power (I really think the "P" on the website is a mistake/misprint - it would be too stupid if it is intentional).


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> 570, as it doesn't deserve that designation at all, because of the excessive weight for the power (I really think the "P" on the website is a mistake/misprint - it would be too stupid if it is intentional).


 
Could be,,, Its listed with all the landowner saws on the site,,, But your right, it does have a ''P'' beside it. Looks like a boat anchor on paper.


----------



## SawTroll (May 29, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Could be,,, Its listed with all the landowner saws on the site,,, But your right, it does have a ''P'' beside it. Looks like a boat anchor on paper.


Exactly!


----------



## hamish (May 29, 2011)

The 570 is a good saw, it just boils down to what the operator is used to using and what the rest of us are used to using. On a processor or a tandem load, it works wonders, for a user thats replacing a vintage homelilte or mcculloch...once again works wonders.

Weight to power ratio isn't the best, but in certain markets as mentioned before the price to power ratio is terrific.

In my opinion, as thats what the original op was asking, I think Husqvarna's best saw if the 55 (albeight I do prefer my 353 and sister).


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> That one is a good candidate, but my favourite is the 346xp. :msp_smile:


 
346xp is my second, and only other, fave Husky next to the 372xp.  They can keep the rest of em.


----------



## terry2tmd (May 31, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Somehow, you managed to get all your statements about weights wrong - not a single one is even close to true........:msp_biggrin:


 
I gave my opinion, I know what I like and don't like, I thought we just went through this, I don't like the length and extra weighted feel of the 385xp, never said it was a bad saw, just feels wrong in my hands seems heavy and sluggish. Side by side same bar and chain there is maybe 1.5 pounds between the 372 and a 288, mind you I didn't weigh it my preference is the power, thus I like the 288. That's my opinion that's what I thought the question was a request of a opinion, there is mine. You wanna pick chit with someone, cool it won't be me. I gave my opinion It was never intended to be perfect or right for everyone just my honest opinion and preferences, now enjoy yours and have a nice day.


----------



## SawTroll (May 31, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> 346xp is my second, and only other, fave Husky next to the 372xp.  They can keep the rest of em.



Well, those two probably are their best, but the 372xp has better competitors.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Well, those two probably are there best, but the 372xp has better competitors.


 
Whacha talkin bout willis


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Whacha talkin bout willis


 
I corrected the misprint.....

Appart from that, it should be obvious!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I corrected the misprint.....
> 
> Appart from that, it should be obvious!


 
Hmmmmmmmm not to me, I sincerely belive the old school 372xp is the perfect chainsaw and I will stand by that comment.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm not to me, I sincerely belive the old school 372xp is the perfect chainsaw and I will stand by that comment.



Close to, but the side chain tensioner is an afterthought, and not perfect...

No saws are 100% perfect!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Close to, but the side chain tensioner is an afterthought, and not perfect...
> 
> No saws are 100% perfect!


 
Well yeah i guess that can be broke and i can agree with the 100% part till I help design one lol If it was perfect the price would not be


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Well yeah i guess that can be broke and i can agree with the 100% part till I help design one lol If it was perfect the price would not be



It works well enough - it just isn't a really neat design.


----------



## Boskaerm (Jun 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> but the side chain tensioner is an afterthought, and not perfect...


 
:agree2:

Much better on the 346/353 etc


----------



## Boskaerm (Jun 1, 2011)

hamish said:


> In my opinion, as thats what the original op was asking, I think Husqvarna's best saw is the 55 (albeight I do prefer my 353 and sister).


 
:agree2:

Atleast one of the most popular series!


----------



## gwiley (Jun 1, 2011)

Its already been said - but I want to vote too….there can't be only one.

372XP - hands down, righteous saw
350 - best small saw, period.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jun 1, 2011)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Oh now Jacob, we kept the Stihl thread clean.


 


stumpyshusky said:


> I'll try not to take that personal


 
No major saw manufacturer has a "best saw." People's cutting needs and preferences vary widely. Even if you were to go back and look at recall/repair issues, durability and performance statistics, power to weight ratios, or longevity- you'd see that each model has its' own assortment of issues.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> No major saw manufacturer has a "best saw." People's cutting needs and preferences vary widely. Even if you were to go back and look at recall/repair issues, durability and performance statistics, power to weight ratios, or longevity- you'd see that each model has its' own assortment of issues.



:agree2: but I am only here for fun of it - and I guess most are! 

Lots of funny statements! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> No major saw manufacturer has a "best saw." People's cutting needs and preferences vary widely. Even if you were to go back and look at recall/repair issues, durability and performance statistics, power to weight ratios, or longevity- you'd see that each model has its' own assortment of issues.


 
T'is right, everyone has THEIR best saw.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Mar 24, 2013)

*Past or present?*

I think the thread should have been more specific to past saws or _present_. I can't speak to the new 'plastic fantastic' Husky's, but in the PNW with Husky's back in the day, the 2100/2101 ruled. I retired in '83 from the log woods forever, but I still use my 2100 to directionally fall big timber on demand. And I'm still pissed that I can't find new parts for it....like it was never made, thank you Husqvarna. I can find fuel caps, but not oil caps....so mine leaks oil on the floor from the oil cap-new gasket.:msp_thumbdn:

And *gasp*...there's a new-in-the-box 2101 on the bay right now! Starting bid @$1,200. Guy says he bought it in '92 and put it in a closet all this time...inside a house. Interesting 'story' anyway.:hmm3grin2orange:

Kevin


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 24, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I apologize. With the Stihl thread, I had to.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^

:cool2: *WoodChuck'r likes this.* :cool2:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 24, 2013)

572xp? Likely not, as it likely has an inboard clutch - so I guess it has to be the 560xp/562xp. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## magictoad (Mar 24, 2013)

346 XP 346 XP 346 XP

You will notice i have voted for the 346 xp three times this because some toe rag has stolen 2 from me over a period of years so i think i can add votes for them.


----------



## w8ye (Mar 24, 2013)

The best saw better be the 372. If not I'm stuck with some of them and parts for more.

Anyway, the 372 is my standard of comparison.

There are other saws I like also.


----------



## sachsmo (Mar 24, 2013)

JJ has got it right, different strokes for different folks.

372 has few warts, and would serve as an all around saw for nearly anyone.

I pick the 1100/2101 series, since there are so many still around, and run like snot.

Some times they just get it right.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, Husky got it right with the 2100/2101. Most popular saw in the PNW when I was loggin'. I was runnin' an 075 at the time and this old faller said, "Try this!". Stuck a 2100 in my hands and I never looked back. Not to run-down Stihl, but I liked everything about that saw better. 

I've never run a 3120, so I don't know if Husky got that one right, or it's a bloated cow?

Kevin


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 24, 2013)

w8ye said:


> The best saw better be the 372. If not I'm stuck with some of them and parts for more.
> 
> Anyway, the 372 is my standard of comparison.
> 
> There are other saws I like also.



Imo, the 372xp has just a couple of minor flaws;

1) It has an inboard clutch, which is not perfect regarding handling, even on a 70cc saw. It isn't too bad on that saw though.

2) The chain adjuster in the cover is an "afterthought". It is in the way of the chip flow when noodling. 

In comparison, the 346xp has no design flaws at all, nor has the 560xp and 550xp.....:msp_wink:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Didnt read the thread..... but my vote goes for the Husq 288 as of right now. Picking up my 562xpw and 359s hopefully from Randy next weekend so my vote may change.:msp_wink:


----------



## Itsme7 (Mar 24, 2013)

Im always thoroughly impressed with my 372, for the power to weight ratio, its hard to beat. I find it very comfortable to use. All around i think its husqy's best saw.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Mar 24, 2013)

"Best" only works by application;small timber, firewood/large trees, production sites etc. One size definitely does not fit all and sometimes it takes a couple of saws to do _all_ the work that you do. 

Kevin


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 24, 2013)

Nothing like digging up an old thread................especially an old "which one's best?" thread.

As Jacob said (a while ago)...............ONE 'best' saw isn't possible because of different size/displacement requirements and such. It COULD have been narrowed down to "what is/was Husqvarna's best 70cc class saw?", etc.

My 'votes' Husqvarna's 'bests' go for the 272XP, 288XP, and 2100CD/2101XP in the three displacement classes that I use most. Those also happen to be the three Husqvarna saws in my shop...


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 24, 2013)

254xp been a great saw. Put many 55's and 455's in the pile and the little 254xp keeps cutting.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 24, 2013)

365 special, 395XP, and 550XP...... And not in any particular order


----------



## mattthompson (Mar 24, 2013)

The 55, good power good weight , good oiler, good party support, what else could a guy ask for?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 24, 2013)

M&Rtree said:


> 254xp been a great saw. Put many 55's and 455's in the pile and the little 254xp keeps cutting.



Surely the 254xp is better than those, but it hardly is better than the 262xp, so not a hot candidate for "best". :msp_wink:


----------



## mattthompson (Mar 24, 2013)

The 55, good power good weight , good oiler, good parts support, what else could a guy ask for?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Imo, the 372xp has just a couple of minor flaws;
> 
> 1) It has an inboard clutch, which is not perfect regarding handling, even on a 70cc saw. It isn't too bad on that saw though.
> 
> ...



The 346 falls over when sitting on the ground:msp_razz:


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm on my first tank of fuel on my 562xp i sure hope it holds up to the hype it gets in threads like this.


----------



## VW Splitter (Mar 24, 2013)

Real1shepherd said:


> "Best" only works by application;small timber, firewood/large trees, production sites etc. One size definitely does not fit all and sometimes it takes a couple of saws to do _all_ the work that you do.
> 
> Kevin



I agree with Real1shepard. The best saw depends on the aplication. My 359 was my first Husky saw, and it is still a champ for all around firewood cutting as long as the rounds are not too big. The 346xp can't be beat when working up the small stuff up to 16" or so. The 385xp is my favorite for bigger stuff up to 30' or so. But the one that makes me grinn from ear to ear is the 372xp:msp_biggrin:. Never cut down both sides when you can grab a bigger saw and do it with one cut.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2013)

372XP OR XPW Not just husky's best it is the best saw ever produced imo.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 25, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> The 346 falls over when sitting on the ground:msp_razz:



So what???


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 25, 2013)

M&Rtree said:


> I'm on my first tank of fuel on my 562xp i sure hope it holds up to the hype it gets in threads like this.



No hype, it is what it is, and doesn't need any hype. :msp_wink:


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Mar 25, 2013)

My votes may be decidedly old-school, but I'd argue that these models are still relevant today.

262xp, 272xp, 394xp.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2013)

arborealbuffoon said:


> My votes may be decidedly old-school, but I'd argue that these models are still relevant today.
> 
> 262xp, 272xp, 394xp.



All very good saws I do appreciate the 262xp and ran a 272 to death took long time very good saw but I'm sold on my 372 xpw and my 395 is no slouch but now wished I had opted for the 390 for the inboard clutch. No biggie though as my 395 gets it done


----------



## jessejames (Mar 25, 2013)

395xp is the all around winner in my book will do most anything

falling, bucking, limbing, milling. happy to haul it around all day. run a 20" bar for firewood, 36" for milling, hear it will take a 42" but 

ive got an 084 for that


----------



## Aussie Dave (Mar 25, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> So what???



Its a pita,thats what.


----------



## TK (Mar 25, 2013)

The handle wraps all the way around to the side of the saw. Just as easy to pick it up off it's side as it is from the top. On lumpy ground, most places in the woods, the times I've brought the MS261 to try it out has been found on it's side as well. I didn't freak out, I just picked it up and kept cutting.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 25, 2013)

TK said:


> The handle wraps all the way around to the side of the saw. Just as easy to pick it up off it's side as it is from the top. On lumpy ground, most places in the woods, the times I've brought the MS261 to try it out has been found on it's side as well. I didn't freak out, I just picked it up and kept cutting.



Yes, a total non-issue. :msp_wink:


----------



## Aussie Dave (Mar 25, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, a total non-issue. :msp_wink:



Thats a very broad statement,may be a none issue for you.I guess we will have to agree to dissagree.
I think constant talk of inboard vs outboard clutches with regard to balance is a none issue.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 26, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> So what???



It's no fun to have to go 75' down a hill to find your saw. I've had a 372 half wrap do it also. The full wrap will set a little better it seems.

MS261 is the 50cc king any wayumpkin2: You forgot already didn't you:msp_sneaky:


----------



## luckydad (Mar 26, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> It's no fun to have to go 75' down a hill to find your saw. I've had a 372 half wrap do it also. The full wrap will set a little better it seems.
> 
> MS261 is the 50cc king any wayumpkin2: You forgot already didn't you:msp_sneaky:



Yep for shure when the Mastermonkey gets done with it..


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 26, 2013)

luckydad said:


> Yep for shure when the Mastermonkey gets done with it..



The 261 that roll tide owns is the most impressive 50cc I've ever ran.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## luckydad (Mar 26, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> The 261 that roll tide owns is the most impressive 50cc I've ever ran.:msp_thumbup:



Mine is a very strong runner also, but i have to say that 461 he did for me is very strong. cannt stop grinning after i use it each time. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> It's no fun to have to go 75' down a hill to find your saw. I've had a 372 half wrap do it also. The full wrap will set a little better it seems.
> 
> MS261 is the 50cc king any wayumpkin2: You forgot already didn't you:msp_sneaky:



The MS261 missed the real 50cc target completely, but of course it is a good saw for some purposes...


----------



## the swede (Mar 27, 2013)

Dayto said:


> 2100 BY FAR then 288XP , 272XP




I agree 100%(allmost) but you forgot the 266..unbelievable for its cc!!..the 254xp is allmost unbreakable, and the 154! with a simple touch of a screwdriver you can make a stock one a monster for the cc!!! if you know the "tricks"(same with the 162se)

2100/2101 is still my favorite in the husky lineup!


----------



## the swede (Mar 27, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> The MS261 missed the real 50cc target completely, but of course it is a good saw for some purposes...




No it did not! if you want torque in a 50cc saw...the 261 is the way to go! the 261 will kick ass with both the old and new 346 and 550 with a 18" bar buried! but you would not know! do you? what does the spec say?....okay.....the important "sideways balance" is on the huskys side!.........do you cut more wood with the "sideways balance"?.....and with the stihl 262 MT on the horizon, you better sit back and be envious! hehe


----------



## Real1shepherd (Mar 27, 2013)

Certainly, everyone is entitled to their opinions on the 'best' Husky. In the PNW and all through Canada back in the day, history tells us we had nothing better than the 2100/2101's, to put it politely. In fact, Canadian owners continue to trickle them in on ebay with regularity, albeit at crazy prices. Without their 2100/2101's, those models would probably be very rare today. In the early 80's when I quit fallin' in the log woods, I went to work for a gold mill in Silverton, CO as a Journeyman Mechanic. We needed a saw, I suggested like a Rancher something or other. That was my one and only experience with a smaller Husky. Beside being a 'cute', little cousin, it seemed to have enough grunt for our purposes....which was cutting dimensional beams and clearing small timber.

Kevin


----------



## Showme (Mar 27, 2013)

I like the ones with the silver paint that comes off if you look at them. How do they do that!


----------



## elanjoe (Apr 19, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I apologize. With the Stihl thread, I had to.
> 
> ...



hey chucky, edit in a poll so we can vote and see. 

go with the most popular , ie

288 xp , 371/372 , 394, 346, 266


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 19, 2013)

Aussie Dave said:


> Thats a very broad statement,may be a none issue for you.I guess we will have to agree to dissagree.
> I think constant talk of inboard vs outboard clutches with regard to balance is a none issue.



It isn't my fault than you don't get the point!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 19, 2013)

the swede said:


> No it did not! if you want torque in a 50cc saw...the 261 is the way to go! the 261 will kick ass with both the old and new 346 and 550 with a 18" bar buried! but you would not know! do you? what does the spec say?....okay.....the important "sideways balance" is on the huskys side!.........do you cut more wood with the "sideways balance"?.....and with the stihl 262 MT on the horizon, you better sit back and be envious! hehe


 You obviously are quite confused - the MS261 simply is too heavy, bulky and clumcy handling to be competetive in the 50cc class - but the sluggish throttle responce may be the worst "feature" of that model.


----------



## Kay 9 (Apr 19, 2013)

550xp. Most impressive saw I've ran in a while. Hear the 560 is even more impressive and versatile for the little increase in weight but can't comment as never ran one. Love my 550 though :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 20, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I apologize. With the Stihl thread, I had to.
> 
> ...


HMMMMMM? There is more than one I think, like to think I have five of em:msp_thumbsup:


----------

